# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Junista on tulossa vitsi

## petteri

http://www.kaleva.fi/jari/nayta/290943
http://www.kaleva.fi/jari/nayta/278343

Miten junien houkuttelevuuteen kulkuvälineenä vaikuttaa tilanne, jossa aikatauluihin ei voi talvella yhtään luottaa?

----------


## hmikko

Itse jäin ihmettelemään Hesarin jutun paikallisjunien myöhästelystä luettuani, että mihin ihmeen logiikkaan perustuu laki, jonka mukaan myöhästyneistä kaukojunamatkoista operaattori on velvollinen maksamaan korvausta, mutta paikallisjunamatkoista ei? Luulisi, että paikallisjunan matkustajat ovat työn kannalta oleellisella matkalla vähintään yhtä todennäköisesti kuin kaukojunan ja Helsingin seudun liikenteessä matkat ja myöhästymisetkin voivat olla yhtä pitkiä kuin kaukoliikenteessä.

Olin jouluaaton aattona junassa, joka myöhästyi puolitoista tuntia. Pistin korvaushakemuksen menemään webbilomakkeella samana päivänä. Vielä ei ole kuulunut vastausta. Liekö jonkin verran ruuhkaa hakemusten käsittelyssä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Itse jäin ihmettelemään Hesarin jutun paikallisjunien myöhästelystä luettuani, että mihin ihmeen logiikkaan perustuu laki, jonka mukaan myöhästyneistä kaukojunamatkoista operaattori on velvollinen maksamaan korvausta, mutta paikallisjunamatkoista ei?


Siihen, että kun korvaus on %-osuus lipun hinnasta, jää euromääräinen summa niin pieneksi, että sen maksaminen tulee suhteellisesti kovin kalliiksi. Perustelu tietysti ontuu; lähiliikennettä on vain pk-seudun lähiliikenne. Vaikkapa asemaväli-pari Lahti-Kotka-Kouvola -radalla tai Hangon radalla on kaukojunaliikennettä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse jäin ihmettelemään ... että mihin ihmeen logiikkaan perustuu laki, jonka mukaan myöhästyneistä kaukojunamatkoista operaattori on velvollinen maksamaan korvausta, mutta paikallisjunamatkoista ei?


Mihin ihmeen logiikkaan perustuu ylipäätänsä se, että kaukojunat ovat jotenkin tärkeämpiä kuin paikallisjunat? Monopolimallissahan molempia operoiva sama operaattori päättää, mitkä junat se asettaa etusijalle jo aikataulusuunnittelusta lähtien. Sen vuoksi kaukojunat ajetaan perille Helsinkiin, paikallisjunat jäävät Töölönlahden ja Kaisaniemen asemille. Ja kun tulee ongelmia, paikallisjunat väistävät tai niiden vuoroja vähennetään, jotta kaukojunat pääsevät menemään.

Suomessa se logiikka on tietenkin siinä, että ainoa operaattori on kiinnostunut kaukojunista, joten tietenkin se määrittelee kaukoliikenteen tärkeämmäksi. Silloin on sopivaa, ettei paikallisjunien sekoiluista tarvitse maksaa mitään. Kysymys ei ole siitä, että yksittäinen korvaussumma on pieni, vaan siitä, että korvausvelvoitteita syntyy niin suuri määrä, että niiden käsittely on ylivoimaista ja tulee paljon kalliimmaksi kuin itse korvaukset.

Jos Suomessa olisi avoin rataverkko ja enemmän kuin yksi operaattori, asetelma olisi oikeudenmukainen myös matkustajien kannalta. Ei ole mitään perustetta määritellä, että pienemmän määrän matkustajia kuljettavat kaukojunat olisivat etusijalla ratakapasiteetin jaossa myös häiriötilanteissa. Oikea periaate on aiheuttamisperiaate, jonka mukaan se, joka ei ole käyttänyt varaamaansa ajankohtaa, odottaa seuraavaa vapaata aikaväliä sen jälkeen, kun aikataulussa kulkeva liikenne on mennyt ensin.

Antero

----------


## teme

Töissä kuultua: VR - Illaksi kotiin  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mihin ihmeen logiikkaan perustuu ylipäätänsä se, että kaukojunat ovat jotenkin tärkeämpiä kuin paikallisjunat? Monopolimallissahan molempia operoiva sama operaattori päättää, mitkä junat se asettaa etusijalle jo aikataulusuunnittelusta lähtien.


Niin. Ehkä se johtuu siitä että Helsingin lähiliikenteen tilaaja on HSL ja että HSL ei ole vahtinut intressejään riittävästi? 

Mielestäni, jos VR ei pysty toimittamaan lähimainkaan sitä mitä HSL on tilannut, pitäisi jokainen ajamatta jäänyt junat hyvittää HSL:lle.

HSL:n velvollisuus taas on, jos junat takkuilevat, pyrkiä järjestämään korvaavaa liikennettä. Ei se homma saa jatkua sellaisena että junilla matkustavat jätetään tuuliajolle. 

Asemilla ja junissa pitäisi myös kuuluttaa ja tiedottaa että mitkä mahdolliset korvaavat bussiyhteydet lähtevät miltäkin asemalta jos junat eivät kulje. HSL:n ja VR:n pitäisi keskenään sopia kuka hoitaa infon poikkeustilanteissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Mielestäni, jos VR ei pysty toimittamaan lähimainkaan sitä mitä HSL on tilannut, pitäisi jokainen ajamatta jäänyt junat hyvittää HSL:lle.


Eikös se näin ole jo nyt? Ja juurikin sen takia ongelmat kasautuvat, kun yksittäisen vuoron peruutuksen sijaan ajatetaan väkisin kaikki. Yksittäisen junan peruutus normalisoisi tilanteen, ja jos myöhästyminen olisi ennen sitä 10 min luokkaa, ei matkustaja edes huomaisi mitään. Nykyään kuitenkin ajatetaan väkisin kaikki junat, jotka menevät sitten 5-10 min myöhässä ruuhka-ajan loppuun saakka.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikös se näin ole jo nyt? Ja juurikin sen takia ongelmat kasautuvat, kun yksittäisen vuoron peruutuksen sijaan ajatetaan väkisin kaikki. Yksittäisen junan peruutus normalisoisi tilanteen, ja jos myöhästyminen olisi ennen sitä 10 min luokkaa, ei matkustaja edes huomaisi mitään. Nykyään kuitenkin ajatetaan väkisin kaikki junat, jotka menevät sitten 5-10 min myöhässä ruuhka-ajan loppuun saakka.


Olen joskus , viime talvena vissiin, lukenut että sanktiomaksut jotka VR joutuu hyvittämään ajamattomista tai kovin paljon myöhässä kulkevista junista ovat hyvin pienet eivätkä mitenkään suhteessa oikeisiin kustannuksiin. 

Koko soppari pitäisi neuvotella sellaiseksi että hyvitys todella tuntuu operaattorin selkänahassa. Silloin ei myöskään operaattori voi luvata liikoja. Voi olla että se merkitsee sitä että operaattori ei pysty lupaamaan sellaista palvelutasoa kuin VR lupaa nyt, eli vuorovälit pitenevät, mutta kokonaishinnan on oltava silloin halvempi, ja  HSL:n pitäisi kompensoida junavuorojen väheneminen laittamalla rinnan junien kanssa kulkemaan riiittävästi busseja.

Pitkällä tähtäyksellä HSL:n pitäisi saada koko homma kokonaan tai ainakin osittain kilpailutettua esim niin että uusien Junakalusto Oy:n junien osalta saisi itse valita kuka hoitaa kunnossapidon ja varikkotoiminnot. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Töissä kuultua: VR - Illaksi kotiin


 :Very Happy: 

Idea tuottavuusohjelman aloitelaatikkoon: valtionyhtiöt voisivat käyttää kaikki samaa mainoslausetta.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Ei ole mitään perustetta määritellä, että pienemmän määrän matkustajia kuljettavat kaukojunat olisivat etusijalla ratakapasiteetin jaossa myös häiriötilanteissa.
> Antero


Tarkoitatko, että Helsinkiin saapuvassa tai sieltä lähtevässä kaukojunassa on (keskimäärin) vähemmän matkustajia kuin vastaavasti kulkevassa lähijunassa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoitatko, että Helsinkiin saapuvassa tai sieltä lähtevässä kaukojunassa on (keskimäärin) vähemmän matkustajia kuin vastaavasti kulkevassa lähijunassa?


En tarkoita yksittäisiä junia vaan kaukojunia ja paikallisjunia kokonaisuutena. Helsingin paikallisjunaliikenteessä on yli 40 mijoonaa vuosittaista matkaa, Helsinkiin suuntautuvassa kaukojunaliikenteessä noin 6 miljoonaa matkaa. Minulle on aika selvä, kumpi näistä on merkittävämpää liikennettä. Mutta VR-Yhtymän priorisointi menee toisin päin kuin minulla.

Antero

----------


## Samppa

> Tarkoitatko, että Helsinkiin saapuvassa tai sieltä lähtevässä kaukojunassa on (keskimäärin) vähemmän matkustajia kuin vastaavasti kulkevassa lähijunassa?


Vuoden 2008 tilastojen mukaan lähijunissa matkustajia oli 44 milj. (2009 46 milj., mutta en nyt äkkiä linkkiä löytänyt), kaukojunissa matkustajia 14 milj.
http://www.vrgroup.fi/fi/vakiolinkit.../news_571.html

Sinänsä huvittavaa, että koko Suomen alueella VR:n henkilöliikenteen matkustajamäärä yhteensä on samaa kokoluokkaa kuin mitä Helsingin 100 km:n raitiovaunukiskoilla tai metrossa. 
http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/hslnt...t/default.aspx

----------


## Jussi

> Olen joskus , viime talvena vissiin, lukenut että sanktiomaksut jotka VR joutuu hyvittämään ajamattomista tai kovin paljon myöhässä kulkevista junista ovat hyvin pienet eivätkä mitenkään suhteessa oikeisiin kustannuksiin. 
> 
> Koko soppari pitäisi neuvotella sellaiseksi että hyvitys todella tuntuu operaattorin selkänahassa. Silloin ei myöskään operaattori voi luvata liikoja. Voi olla että se merkitsee sitä että operaattori ei pysty lupaamaan sellaista palvelutasoa kuin VR lupaa nyt, eli vuorovälit pitenevät, mutta kokonaishinnan on oltava silloin halvempi, ja  HSL:n pitäisi kompensoida junavuorojen väheneminen laittamalla rinnan junien kanssa kulkemaan riiittävästi busseja.


Olisikohan sopimusneuvotteluissa HSL:n kannalta suurin ongelma se, että junia ei voi operoiden kuin VR. Eli neuvottelupöytään käydessä vaihtoehdot on ostaa junat VR:n sanelemilla ehdoilla tai jättää junat kokonaan ajamatta.

Kaukoliikenteessä tilaaja (LVM) edustaa käytännössä myös VR:n omistajaa, jolloin omistajaohjauskin on helpompaa (ainakin jos niin halutaan).

----------


## Knightrider

Viimeksi kun junalla matkustin olin tekemässä yksinkertaista matkaa - Tikkurilasta Pasilaan, arki-iltana.
Tilanne 21:45, kun saavuin:
IC-juna lähti 21.43
N-juna lähtee 21.45
H-juna lähtee 21.58
N-juna lähtee 22.00
Z-juna lähtee 22.05

Lopputulos:
IC-juna lähti 22.00
N-juna lähti 21.57
H-juna lähti 22.04
N-juna lähti 22.03
Z-juna lähti 22.08

Kaikki junat siis myöhässä. Ensin olin mennyt N-junalle, kunnes näyttöön ilmestyy että se saapuukin 21.51. Siirryn IC-junaa odottamaan, jonka huomaan olevan vielä saapumatta. Lähtö lykkääntyy ja lykkääntyy, N-junallekin lisääntyi 5 minuuttia. Päätin odottaa ja katsoa, saapuuko yksikään ajallaan, kun ei ollut kiire. Eipä oikeastaan, lähdin sitten Z-junalla, joka saapui samaa aikaa Pasilaan kuin 2. N-juna.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eli neuvottelupöytään käydessä vaihtoehdot on ostaa junat VR:n sanelemilla ehdoilla tai jättää junat kokonaan ajamatta.


Kyllä HSL:llä pitäisi olla aika paljon sanottavaa, vaikka VR monopoli onkin. Jos HSL ilmoittaisi, että nykyisen sopimuksen päättyessä se ei junayhteistyötä jatka, VR tehköön mitä huvittaa, niin eiköhän sitä yhteistyöhalukkuutta alkaisi löytyä. Aika iso osa VR:n liikevoitosta kuitenkin taitaa tulla Helsingin seudun lähiliikenteestä.

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä HSL:llä pitäisi olla aika paljon sanottavaa, vaikka VR monopoli onkin. Jos HSL ilmoittaisi, että nykyisen sopimuksen päättyessä se ei junayhteistyötä jatka, VR tehköön mitä huvittaa, niin eiköhän sitä yhteistyöhalukkuutta alkaisi löytyä. Aika iso osa VR:n liikevoitosta kuitenkin taitaa tulla Helsingin seudun lähiliikenteestä.


Uhkaus, jota ei voi toteuttaa, ei ole uhkaus, vaan vitsi. VR:n lähillikenteen korvaaminen busseilla on käytännössä mahdotonta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Uhkaus, jota ei voi toteuttaa, ei ole uhkaus, vaan vitsi. VR:n lähillikenteen korvaaminen busseilla on käytännössä mahdotonta.


No... sanotaanko näin, että ei se järkevää ole. Mutta ehkä se kuitenkin olisi mahdollista. Pitäisi olla enemmän dataa, jotta voisi sanoa. Lähijunien matkustajamäärät eivät nimittäin ole ihan hirvittävän suuria kuitenkaan.

Kun HSL-alue loppuu Keravalle ja Knummelle, niin käytännössä tuo "HSL ei tilaa teiltä enää mitään" tarkoittaisi siis junia A, E, M, I, K ja N. Näistä esim. M-junalla on noin 35 000 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa. Kyllä sen tiheällä kaksinivelbussiliikenteellä hoitaa, mutta tietysti laatutaso on jotain ihan muuta kuin (toimivassa) junaliikenteessä.

Kustannuspuolesta olisi mielenkiintoista saada jotain tietoa, junia moititaan kalliiksi, mutta busseja ei todellakaan ole tarkoitettu näin isojen massojen siirtelyyn, joten ei se bussinkaan kustannus optimaalinen ole.

Matka-ajat myös paukkuisivat ja kunnolla. Mutta ei sekään tee mahdollisesta mahdotonta.

Sanottakoon vielä disclaimerina että en mä nyt todellakaan ole muuttamassa junaliikennettä bussiliikenteeksi. Mutta miksei tätäkin voisi pohtia.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kun HSL-alue loppuu Keravalle ja Knummelle, niin käytännössä tuo "HSL ei tilaa teiltä enää mitään" tarkoittaisi siis junia A, E, M, I, K ja N. Näistä esim. M-junalla on noin 35 000 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa. Kyllä sen tiheällä kaksinivelbussiliikenteellä hoitaa, mutta tietysti laatutaso on jotain ihan muuta kuin (toimivassa) junaliikenteessä.


Kun muistetaan, että liityntäliikenne juniin on vaatimatonta, niin voisi kyllä käydä niin, että lähiliikenne porskuttaisi ihan iloisesti vaikka ihmiset joutuisivat ostamaan vr:n vyöhykelippuja. Varsinkin kun muistetaan, että takavuosina sen paremmin Kerava kuin Kirkkonummikaan ei kuulunut HSL/YTV-alueeseen, mutta matkustajia riitti silti. Vr voi ihan hyvin laskea pitävänsä suurimman osan asiakkaistaan ilman HSL-yhteistyötäkin. Vieläkin asia mieluummikin niin päin, että rautateiden suurta kuljetuskapasiteettia ei ole hyödynnetty siinä määrin kuin mahdollista, kun sitä ei ole kunnolla integroitu muuhun HSL-liikenteeseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vuoden 2008 tilastojen mukaan lähijunissa matkustajia oli 44 milj. (2009 46 milj., mutta en nyt äkkiä linkkiä löytänyt), kaukojunissa matkustajia 14 milj.
> http://www.vrgroup.fi/fi/vakiolinkit.../news_571.html


Helsingin liikenne on eri asia kuin koko maan liikenne.

Vuonna 2007 Helsingin alueen lähiliikenteessä tehtiin 42,1 milj. matkaa ja kaukoliikenteessä 5,8 milj. H:gin tilastollisen vuosikirjan taulukko 4.14 antaa vuodelle 2008 lähiliikenteeksi 39,3 milj. mutta ilmoittaa, että laskentajakso on muuttunut. Kaukoliikenteelle vuodelle 2008 on 6,1 milj. matkaa. Vuoden 2010 tilastokirjaa minulla ei vielä ole.




> Kun muistetaan, että liityntäliikenne juniin on vaatimatonta, niin voisi kyllä käydä niin, että lähiliikenne porskuttaisi ihan iloisesti vaikka ihmiset joutuisivat ostamaan vr:n vyöhykelippuja.


Ettei vain olisi niin, että tämä vaihtoehto ei enää lain mukaan onnistu. HSL on toimivaltainen viranomainen, eikä VR-Yhtymä saa harjoittaa HSL-alueella paikallisjunaliikennettä omaan piikkiinsä. Näin ollen pitäisi olla periaatteessa sellainen tilanne, että HSL:llä on vain yksi myyjä, mutta myös VR-Yhtymällä vain yksi asiakas. Tosin se asiakas eli HSL on ahtaammalla kuin VR-Yhtymä. HSL:lla on velvollisuus hoitaa joukkoliikenne, VR-Yhtymällä ei ole velvollisuuksia.

Antero

----------


## hylje

Jos oletetaan, että paikallisjunaliikennettä korvattaisiin kokonaisuudessaan bussein tukeutuen nykyiseen linjastoon, miten suuresta liikennekapasiteetin nostosta olisi pahimmillaan (1:1 matkustajien konversio junasta bussiin) kyse? 

Pääasiassahan junanratojen varsia palvellaan nykyäänkin 2-akselisin bussein, joten luulisi muuttamalla niitä pikkuhiljaa teleiksi ja lyhentämällä vuorovälejä hieman pääsevän nykyiselläkin linjastolla siedettävään palveluun. Tälläistä voisi tehdä muutenkin ihan VR:n kovistelemiseksi.

Tikkurilan suunnalle voi tarvita jonkun oman linjan moottoritietä kaupunkiin.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Tikkurilan suunnalle voi tarvita jonkun oman linjan moottoritietä kaupunkiin.


Eihän se 611 tosiaan kauheasti korvaajaksi ole. Vr:n pomot sanovat, että Ilmalan ratapiha on ongelma. Se on aika mielenkiintoinen pointti, koska kesäsäässä junat tuntuvat kulkevan ihan kohtuullisen hyvin aikatauluissa, eikä ongelmia tule. Sen sijaan, heti kun tulee lunta ja pakkasta tilanne muuttuu. Eli ehkä ongelma ei olekkaan siinä Ilmalan ratapihassa vaan jossain ihan muussa..

----------


## Mikle

> Eli ehkä ongelma ei olekkaan siinä Ilmalan ratapihassa vaan jossain ihan muussa..


Eiköhän se Ilmalan ratapiha ole ihan oikeastikin yksi syy keskeisen asemansa takia. Noissa linkeissä syitä sitten hieman laajemmin:

http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/por...-2010_web_.pdf


http://alk.tiehallinto.fi/julkaisut/...lmista_web.pdf

----------


## kouvo

> En tarkoita yksittäisiä junia vaan kaukojunia ja paikallisjunia kokonaisuutena. Helsingin paikallisjunaliikenteessä on yli 40 mijoonaa vuosittaista matkaa, Helsinkiin suuntautuvassa kaukojunaliikenteessä noin 6 miljoonaa matkaa. Minulle on aika selvä, kumpi näistä on merkittävämpää liikennettä. Mutta VR-Yhtymän priorisointi menee toisin päin kuin minulla.


Entä sitten? Tässä on kuitenkin kyse yksittäisen junan myöhästymisestä, järjestelmätason kokonaismatkustajavolyymien kanssa tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä. Kaukojunien priorisointi on niitä harvoja VR:n käytänteitä, jossa omasta mielestäni on edes jotain tolkkua mukana.

Ketjun otsikon mukainen loppukevennys, 0.01.30 ->
http://areena.yle.fi/ohjelma/911bd24...6961e0ca942ff5

----------


## Knightrider

Kouvolan Sanomat: VR ottaa käyttön junien jäänestolaitteistoa

----------


## zige94

> Kouvolan Sanomat: VR ottaa käyttön junien jäänestolaitteistoa


Tuosta jäänestolaitteistosta oli video Ylen vastaavassa uutisessa netissä.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Uhkaus, jota ei voi toteuttaa, ei ole uhkaus, vaan vitsi. VR:n lähillikenteen korvaaminen busseilla on käytännössä mahdotonta.


Juuri näin Petteri, olet aivan prikulleen oikeassa. On totta, että VR:n junat teoriassa voi korvata busseilla, kuten vaikka koko Suomen junat, mutta onko siinä järkeä? Ei.

VR:n toiminnassa tiedotuksen suhteen on paljon parannettavaa, mutta säille ja vanhentuneille ratapihoille ei VR voi mitään. Kuten AL kertoi, VR on vähentänyt paljon porukkaa, kunnossapidostakin. Nyt ollaan rakentamassa sitä ihanne-Suomea, jossa on vapaa kilpailu ja nääs kun kilpaillaan, pitää olla hoikka organisaatio. 

Olisipa kiva nähdä ne ulkomaisen operaattorin junat tuolla tuiskussa ja tuulessa ajelemassa ilman sääongelmia.

----------


## 339-DF

> On totta, että VR:n junat teoriassa voi korvata busseilla, kuten vaikka koko Suomen junat, mutta onko siinä järkeä? Ei.


Näinhän se on. Olisi myös kiva päästä kärpäseksi kattoon, kun HSL ja VR käyvät neuvotteluja. Eivät ne neuvottelut viime talvenakaan lehtitietojen perusteella ihan helppoja olleet.

En silti ihan usko, että neuvottelupöydän toisella puolella on saneleva iso paha VR ja toisella puolella lakki kourassa nöyränä asiakas HSL. Toivon mukaan neuvotteluissa sentään puhalletaan yhteen hiileen; junaliikenteen volyymin pitäminen nykytasolla tai kasvattaminen ja luotettavuuden parantaminen on kuitenkin molempien etu.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Ehkä VR suosii kaukojunamatkustajia, koska he ovat maksaneet Helsinkiin pääsystään enemmän kuin lähimatkustajat (matkustajaa kohti).

Vaikka suurin osa matkustajista on lähijunamatkustajia, niin jos matkojen pituudet otetaan huomioon, niin (Rautatietilaston mukaan) yli 77% henkilökuljetussuoritteesta muodostuu kaukojunissa. Tästä kulmasta katsottuna kaukoliikenne on tärkeämpi osa kuin lähiliikenne.

----------


## Samppa

> Ehkä VR suosii kaukojunamatkustajia, koska he ovat maksaneet Helsinkiin pääsystään enemmän kuin lähimatkustajat (matkustajaa kohti).
> 
> Vaikka suurin osa matkustajista on lähijunamatkustajia, niin jos matkojen pituudet otetaan huomioon, niin (Rautatietilaston mukaan) yli 77% henkilökuljetussuoritteesta muodostuu kaukojunissa. Tästä kulmasta katsottuna kaukoliikenne on tärkeämpi osa kuin lähiliikenne.


Miten jakautuu VR:n tulos HSL -alueen lähiliikenteen ja kaukoliikenteen suhteen? Oma arvaukseni on, että lähiliikenne on tuottavampaa, vaikka kaukoliikenteen liput on hinnoiteltu todella kalliiksi.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Lähiliikenne on ilmeisesti tuottavampaa kuin kaukoliikenne, näin olen käsittänyt. Vr ei julkaise erittelelyjä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lähiliikenne on ilmeisesti tuottavampaa kuin kaukoliikenne, näin olen käsittänyt. Vr ei julkaise erittelelyjä.


Lähiliikenteellä on ainakin edellytykset olla erittäin hyvin tuottavaa operaattorille, kun HSL tilaajana maksaa siitä. Ei voi kilpailuttaa eikä VR:n tarvitse avata kustannuksiaan tarkemmin kun sanoo vain että tuossa taitetulla paperilla on kirjoitettuna luku, ottakaa tai jättäkää. _(Tässä kohden puhaltaa aurinkolasiensa alta sikarinsavua suljettuihin kaihtimiin päin, joiden takaa kajastaa valo. Hevosenpäitä ei ole näkyvissä kun muitakin keinoja löytyy tehdä tarjous josta ei voi kieltäytyä.)_

Yhteiskunnan ja veronmaksajan näkökulmasta lähiliikenteen kokonaiskustannus luonnollisesti käsittää sen mitä HSL maksaa siitä tilaajana. Eli mitä enemmän voittoa VR tekee lähiliikenteen operoinnilla, sen enemmän veronmaksaja maksaa.

----------


## hmikko

Ilta-Sanomien juttu Suomen pahamaineisimmasta asetinlaitteesta.

----------


## Compact

> Ilta-Sanomien juttu Suomen pahamaineisimmasta asetinlaitteesta.





> "...liikenneviraston johtaja Petri Rönneikkö ei kuitenkaan pidä laitteen käyttöikää poikkeuksellisen pitkänä. Laite on vuodelta 1975.
> 
> Nämä ovat hyvin pitkäikäisiä, jopa 5060 vuotta. Saksassa ja Sveitsissä on käytössä huomattavasti vanhempiakin laitteita. Tämä on perinteistä ja toimivaa tekniikkaa - siihen en ota kantaa, onko se vanhentunutta vai modernia."


"Asetinlaite" taitaa siis olla vain yksi uusi tekosyy selityksien valtameressä. Viimeaikaiset ratkaisumallit ovat kaikki sellaisia, että jos heti ryhdyttäisiin hankkeisiin, valmista olisi joskus 2020-luvulla tai myöhemmin. Ei tänä tai ensi talvenakaan...

----------


## hmikko

> "Asetinlaite" taitaa siis olla vain yksi uusi tekosyy selityksien valtameressä. Viimeaikaiset ratkaisumallit ovat kaikki sellaisia, että jos heti ryhdyttäisiin hankkeisiin, valmista olisi joskus 2020-luvulla tai myöhemmin. Ei tänä tai ensi talvenakaan...


Radanpidosta en tiedä yhtään mitään, mutta maallikko kuvittelisi, että vanhan ohjauselektroniikan voisi vaihtaa aika paljon nopeamminkin. Ratapihan vaihteiden remppaaminen ja uusien rakentaminen on tietysti isompi juttu.

Ylen A-talkissa ministeri Vehviläinen sanoi, että hän ei tiennyt vehkeen uusimistarpeesta ennen uusimpia selvityksiä, kun uusimista ei ole hänelle esitelty. Eli RHK/Liikennevirasto ei ole pitänyt asiaa tärkeysjärjestyksessä korkealla, kun se on ollut ylläpitorahojen joukossa. Nyt siitä ollaan kuulemma tekemässä erillinen hanke.

----------


## sm3

Tässä tunnutaan minusta unohtavan se, että ihmisiä asuu muuallakin kuin HSL- alueella. Olisi kurja odottaa vaikkapa Tampereella junaa, ja sitten kuulutetaan "Juna Helsinkiin on peruttu siksi että VR asetti helsinkiläiset kaikkien muiden suomalaisten edelle"  :Crying or Very sad: 

Tulee muistaa että kaukoliikenne on ehkä hitusen tärkeämpää kuin hesalaisten työmatkat. Varsinkin kuin HSL- alueen ihmisten työmatka tuskin kariutuu siihen että juna ei tule, koska busseja kulkee vilisemällä joka asemalta.

----------


## hmikko

> Tässä tunnutaan minusta unohtavan se, että ihmisiä asuu muuallakin kuin HSL- alueella. Olisi kurja odottaa vaikkapa Tampereella junaa, ja sitten kuulutetaan "Juna Helsinkiin on peruttu siksi että VR asetti helsinkiläiset kaikkien muiden suomalaisten edelle"


En nyt ole ihan varma mihin tämän on tarkoitus viitata, mutta jos Helsingin ratapihan asetinlaitteesta puhutaan, niin sen toiminnasta riippuu kyllä koko Suomen liikenne, kuten on saatu havaita.

----------


## Mikle

> Tulee muistaa että kaukoliikenne on ehkä hitusen tärkeämpää kuin hesalaisten työmatkat. Varsinkin kuin HSL- alueen ihmisten työmatka tuskin kariutuu siihen että juna ei tule, koska busseja kulkee vilisemällä joka asemalta.


Eiköhän ole niin, että se juna jota sattuu itse odottamaan, on se kaikista tärkein :Smile:  Olipa sitten pikuri tai lähijuna.

----------


## sm3

> En nyt ole ihan varma mihin tämän on tarkoitus viitata, mutta jos Helsingin ratapihan asetinlaitteesta puhutaan, niin sen toiminnasta riippuu kyllä koko Suomen liikenne, kuten on saatu havaita.


Ihan yleinen vastaus tässä ketjussa puhuttuihin asioihin. Tarkoitan sitä että kyllä se kaukojuna saa mennä ensin ja sitten vasta paikallisjunat. 
Eli kyllä VR tekee oikein pitäessään kaukoliikennettä lähiliikennettä tärkeämpänä. HSL- alueen asukas kerkiää odottamaan seuraavaa bussia tai junaa sen 10-20 minuuttia mutta Turkulainen tai Tampereleinen tai muu joutuu odottamaan tunnin tai ennemmän, jos juna perutaan.

----------


## j-lu

->Kiireisiä matkustajia löytyy joka junaan ja liikenteen priorisointi muin perustein kuin että kuinka ongelma selviää nopeiten, on väärin. Ts. junia ei pitäisi priorisoida sen perusteella ovatko ne lähi- vai kaukojunia, mikä on VR:lle hyvää bisnestä, kuinka paljon matkustajia liikkuu milläkin junalla jne. Tuollaisten perusteiden etsiminen on turhaa. Jos ongelmien selviämisen kannalta on yhdentekevää, mitä junia priorisoidaan, niin yksinkertaisesti silloin se juna odottaa joka on myöhässä. Niin systeemi tulee toimimaan sitten kun liikenne avataan kilpailulle. Junilla on omat vuoronsa ja jos ne myöhästyvät siitä, ne odottavat seuraavaa vapaata vuoroa

----------


## Knightrider

VR:nhän pitää juuri panostaa lähijuniin koska niiden asiakkaat voivat äänestää jaloillaan menemällä busseihin, kun pikajunien asiakkaat joutuvat tyytyä siihen, että se juna tulee 20 minuuttia myöhässä :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> "Asetinlaite" taitaa siis olla vain yksi uusi tekosyy selityksien valtameressä.


Ei, kyllä se järjestelmä takkuilee aivan oikeasti.

----------


## Compact

> Ei, kyllä se järjestelmä takkuilee aivan oikeasti.


Olisiko huollon ja ylläpidon niukkuus sitten syy. Jos ei olekaan ennakoivaa kunnossapitoa vaan vain viat korjataan.

----------


## late-

> Radanpidosta en tiedä yhtään mitään, mutta maallikko kuvittelisi, että vanhan ohjauselektroniikan voisi vaihtaa aika paljon nopeamminkin. Ratapihan vaihteiden remppaaminen ja uusien rakentaminen on tietysti isompi juttu.


Liikenneviraston selvityksen perusteella ohjauselektroniikan vaihtaminen ei kuitenkaan riitä. Puutteita on kokonaisuudessa. Vaihdekujien ja vaihteiden fyysisen sijoittelun lisäksi ilmeisesti yhteyskaapeloinnit ovat heikossa hapessa. Selvityksessä ehdotetaan myös nopeita toimenpiteitä, joiden pitäisi vähentää vikoja.

Merkittävä vika asetinlaitteessa on ilmeisesti junannumeroautomatiikan toimimattomuus, jota on jatkunut jo jonkin aikaa. Häiriöt kumuloituvat nopeasti, kun automaattia yritetään poikkeustilanteissa korvata käsitöinä. Ymmärtääkseni uuden kauko-ohjausjärjestelmän pitäisi kuitenkin lähiaikoina korvata junannumeroautomatiikka. Jos näin käy, ongelmien pitäisi vähentyä. Nykyinen asetinlaite ei tosin senkään jälkeen ilmeisesti pysty ottamaan komentoja vastaan kovin nopeasti, mikä on nykyisillä junamäärillä kiistaton ongelma.

Tuo Liikenneviraston selvitys vaikuttaa minusta pääosin huolellisesti taustoitetulta, joten pitäisin sen johtopäätöksiä ja toimenpide-ehdotuksia hyvänä lähtökohtana. Pikaparannusten jälkeen uusittaisiin silloin mainittu sadan miljoonan kokonaisuus, jolla saadaan myös raiteiston toimivuutta parannettua. Töistä tulee joka tapauksessa häiriöitä, joten yritetään tehdä ne kerralla hyvin. Silloin täytyy tosin ensin tietää aiotaanko Pisara toteuttaa vai ei, jotta suunnittelu voidaan tehdä loppuun.

----------


## petteri

Kirjoitetaan kuvitteellinen asetuslaitteen historia: Vuosiluvut kuvitteellisia. Noin vuonna 1972 päätettiin hankkia Helsingin ratapihalle uusi asetuslaite, junayksiköiden määrät olivat silloin nykyiseen verrattuna ehkä 1/3 osa. Järjestelmään otettiin vielä mukavasti kasvunvaraakin.

Sen jälkeen ratajärjestelyjä on muutettiin. Ensin (1980) meni ihan hyvin, ensimmäiset muutokset mahtuivat hyvin asetinlaitteen logiikkaan. Järjestelmä monimutkaistui. Taas muutoksia(1985), vielä hyvin menee. Lisää säätöä(1990) Isoja muutoksia(1995), järjestelmää pitää laajentaa, vielä toimii, mutta pieniä päänsärkyjä jo on. 

Vuonna 1995 asetinlaitejärjestelmän toimittaja lopettaa vastaavien laitteiden toimitukset ja tekninen tuki heikkenee. Vuonna 2003 viimeinen henkilö, joka oli itse ollut mukana käyttöönottamassa ja rakennuttamassa järjestelmää jää eläkkeelle. Vuonna 2005 järjestelmää laajennetaan yhä ja ongelmat lisääntyvät. Junavuoroja lisätään yhä ja tulee talvi. Järjestelmä on liikenteeseen hidas.

Huomataan, että elintärkeän järjestelmän dokumentointi on jossain määrin puutteellista, kytkennät eivät joka puolella ratapihaa mene niinkuin on oletettu. Eri puolilla löytyy vähän kyseenalaisia logiikoita. Yhden kytkennän muuttaminen vaikuttaa yllättävästi muualla. Järjestelmästä on tullut erittäin vaikeasti hallittava ja äärimmäisen monimutkainen. Kukaan ei halua tehdä mitään muutoksia siihen, ettei se mene entistä pahemmin sekaisin. Järjestelmän pitää toimia 24 tuntia vuorokaudessa ja mitään testimahdollisuuksia tai liikenteellistä pelivaraa muutoksille ei ole.

Tämä on siis fiktiota.

----------


## SD202

> Tulee muistaa että kaukoliikenne on ehkä hitusen tärkeämpää kuin hesalaisten työmatkat. Varsinkin kuin HSL- alueen ihmisten työmatka tuskin kariutuu siihen että juna ei tule, koska busseja kulkee vilisemällä joka asemalta.





> VR:nhän pitää juuri panostaa lähijuniin koska niiden asiakkaat voivat äänestää jaloillaan menemällä busseihin, kun pikajunien asiakkaat joutuvat tyytyä siihen, että se juna tulee 20 minuuttia myöhässä


Tästä on omakohtaisia kokemuksia. Kun HSL-alueen lähiliikenteessä on pahoja ongelmia ja junat eivät kuljekaan, vaihtoehdoksi voisi tosiaan ottaa bussin. Ongelma on ainakin täällä Koivukylässä se, että vaikka niitä busseja kulkee Koivukylän aseman ohitse melko tiheään tahtiin (Vantaan sisäiset linjat 52, 53, 71, 72, 77 ja 87 sekä seutulinjat 623, 732 ja 973), niin suosituimpaan suuntaan eli Helsingin keskustaan niistä menee vain 623 sekä 732. Kun jopa kolmesta Sm-yksiköstä koostuva K-juna jättää saapumatta, niin 623:een sekä 732:een riittää matkustajia enemmän kuin tarpeeksi. Olen joskus noissa ongelmatilanteissa kokeillut yhdistelmiä v52+613 sekä v77+613, mutta kuinka moni junankäyttäjä rupeaa tutkimaan Vantaan aikataulukirjaa välttääkseen jo muutenkin täydet 623:n ja 732:n?

----------


## tlajunen

> Olisiko huollon ja ylläpidon niukkuus sitten syy. Jos ei olekaan ennakoivaa kunnossapitoa vaan vain viat korjataan.


Tähän päätelmään olen itsekin tullut. Pätee muuten myös moneen muuhunkin asiaan rautateillä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> VR:nhän pitää juuri panostaa lähijuniin koska niiden asiakkaat voivat äänestää jaloillaan menemällä busseihin, kun pikajunien asiakkaat joutuvat tyytyä siihen, että se juna tulee 20 minuuttia myöhässä


Ei VR saa senttiäkään lisää siitä, että kaupunkiijunilla kulkee enemmän ihmisiä. HSL maksaa junasta saman summan riippumatta siitä, montako henkeä sillä menee. (No tietysti jos junia tai junayksiköitä lisätään tai vähennetään, se tuntuu jo VR:nkin kukkarossa, mutta sitä ei tehdä ihan hirveän helposti.

Z-junassakin lisätulot vain aiheuttavat riskin "tappiotukien" menettämisestä, joten ei niitä kannata haalia.

Tältä kannalta on aivan johdonmukaista, että VR priorisoi kaukojunia, joiden asiakkaat maksavat suoraan VR:n kassaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:43 ----------




> Tässä tunnutaan minusta unohtavan se, että ihmisiä asuu muuallakin kuin HSL- alueella. Olisi kurja odottaa vaikkapa Tampereella junaa, ja sitten kuulutetaan "Juna Helsinkiin on peruttu siksi että VR asetti helsinkiläiset kaikkien muiden suomalaisten edelle" 
> 
> Tulee muistaa että kaukoliikenne on ehkä hitusen tärkeämpää kuin hesalaisten työmatkat. Varsinkin kuin HSL- alueen ihmisten työmatka tuskin kariutuu siihen että juna ei tule, koska busseja kulkee vilisemällä joka asemalta.


Aivan vastaavasti se on kurjaa odottaa Järvenpäässä siksi, että VR on asettanut Riihimäkeä kauempaa Helsinkiin tulevat sitä lähempää tulevien edelle. Tai odottaa Linnunlaulussa Järvenpäästä tullessaan. 

Tampereelta tulee Helsinkiin ruuhka-aikaan kaksi bussia tunnissa, muulloin noin yksi bussi tunnissa. Matka aika on kahdesta ja puolesta tunnista kolmeen tuntiin. 

Järvenpäästä pääsee ruuhka aikaan kolmella bussiyhteydellä tunnissa Helsinkiin, muulloin yleensä kahdella. Vaihtoja on vähintään yksi, joskus kaksi. Matka-aika on  kahdesta ja puolesta tunnista kolmeen tuntiin. 

Ei minusta ole mitekään itsestäänselvää, että Riihimäkeä kauempaa tulevat pitää asettaa etusijalle häiriötilanteissa. Vähintäänkin se pitää perustella aika hyvin. Jos jotain reiluuttaa haetaan, niin näkisin reiluna sen, että häiriöt pyritään purkamaan mahdollisimman nopeasti, ja välttämään niiden kertautuminen. Tällöin aiheutetaan vähin mahdollinen määrä haittaa yhteenlaskettuna.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ei minusta ole mitekään itsestäänselvää, että Riihimäkeä kauempaa tulevat pitää asettaa etusijalle häiriötilanteissa. Vähintäänkin se pitää perustella aika hyvin. Jos jotain reiluuttaa haetaan, niin näkisin reiluna sen, että häiriöt pyritään purkamaan mahdollisimman nopeasti, ja välttämään niiden kertautuminen. Tällöin aiheutetaan vähin mahdollinen määrä haittaa yhteenlaskettuna.


Ihan totta, tosiaan voisi ainakin pohtia, miksi kaukojunia oikeastaan priorisoidaan. Itse löydän neljä järkeenkäypää syytä:

Lähiliikenteen käyttäjillä on enemmän vaihtoehtoja järjestää matkansa häiriön sattuessa. Parhaimmillaan koko vuoron peruminen johtaa vain 5 - 10 min. odotukseen ennen seuraavan tuloa.

Kaukoliikenteen matkat ovat "tärkeämpiä" kuin lähiliikenteen. Lähiliikenteessä tehdään päivittäisiä asiointi- ja työmatkoja, eikä sellaisten peruuntuminen aiheuta kohtuuttomasti vahinkoa. Kaukomatkailijalle saattaa taas tulla paljonkin vahinkoa, myös taloudellista, jos ostettuna on vaikka lentolippuja, varattu  hotelli yms. Ainakin pitkänmatkalainen on maksanut matkastaan selkeästi enemmän.

Mihin liittyykin sitten operaattorin näkökulma: maksettaessa korvauksia, korvattavaa syntyy koko lailla enemmän, kun kaukojuna myöhästyy lähiliikennejunan sijaan.

Suomen rataverkko on pitkälti yksiraiteista, joten myöhästynyt kaukojuna voi sotkea koko Suomen kaukoliikenteen loppupäiväksi, kun myöhästymiset alkavat ketjuuntua, eikä ole mahdollisuuksia pysäyttää dominoefektiä, vaikka aikaa olisikin miettiä poikkeusohjelmia. Ainakin periaatteessa lähiliikennejunan myöhästymisen aiheuttama häiriö pitäisi olla nopeammin poistettavissa.

Mielestäni kyllä pääsäntönä on edellisen valossa järkevä pitää sitä, että lähiliikennejuna väistää kaukojunaa. Mutta kun perustelut kirjoittaa auki, niin näkyy myös, että sääntöön kuuluu myös poikkeuksia. Toit hyvin esiin Järvenpään esimerkillä, että ensimmäinen kohta ei itsestään selvästi pidä paikkaansa koko lähiliikennealueella. Myöskään neljäs kohta ei aina päde. Esimerkiksi Helsinkiin päin tulevan kaukojunan myöhästyminen ei välttämättä enää aiheutakaan lisäongelmia, jos siltä ei enää ole järjestettyjä vaihtoja ja runkoa ei heti tarvita Helsinkiin tulon jälkeen.

Myös minun mielestä perusperiaate myöhästymisten aiheuttamien ongelmien korjaamisessa on, että matkustajille syntyvä kokonaishaitta pyritään minimoimaan. Aiheuttaja kärsii -periaatteessa on sellainen pikku ongelma, että kärsijänä ei ole varsinainen syypää, eli operaattori, vaan operaattorin matkustajat. Tuskin on kovin reilua, että juuri heitä rangaistaan. Tarkoituksenmukaisuusperiaatetta voidaan soveltaa myös tilanteessa, missä on useita operaattoreita. Silloin täytyy vain olla järjestely, missä häiriön aiheuttanut operaattori korvaa myös muille syntyneet kustannukset omiensa lisäksi, ja jos ongelmien syy on liikenteenohjauksessa, liikennevirasto korvaa operaattorien lisäkulut.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Tästä on omakohtaisia kokemuksia. Kun HSL-alueen lähiliikenteessä on pahoja ongelmia ja junat eivät kuljekaan, vaihtoehdoksi voisi tosiaan ottaa bussin. Ongelma on ainakin täällä Koivukylässä se, että vaikka niitä busseja kulkee Koivukylän aseman ohitse melko tiheään tahtiin (Vantaan sisäiset linjat 52, 53, 71, 72, 77 ja 87 sekä seutulinjat 623, 732 ja 973), niin suosituimpaan suuntaan eli Helsingin keskustaan niistä menee vain 623 sekä 732. Kun jopa kolmesta Sm-yksiköstä koostuva K-juna jättää saapumatta, niin 623:een sekä 732:een riittää matkustajia enemmän kuin tarpeeksi. Olen joskus noissa ongelmatilanteissa kokeillut yhdistelmiä v52+613 sekä v77+613, mutta kuinka moni junankäyttäjä rupeaa tutkimaan Vantaan aikataulukirjaa välttääkseen jo muutenkin täydet 623:n ja 732:n?


Sama murhe on varmaankin kaikkialla rataverkon ympärillä; Kun veturimiehet viimeksi heilutteli myötätunto-, tuki-, tms. lakkoon itsensä, tuli itselleni tenkkapooksi päästä Laihialta Rovaniemelle maanantaiaamuksi. Vasta sitten havahduin että käytännössä kaikki linja-autoilu tai muu vaihtoehtoinen kulkeminen rataverkon kanssa samansuuntaisesti on tapettu kiskomonopolilla pois kuten on nyt käymässä LVM:n suosiollisella avustuksella Lahti-Helsinki -välillä. Vertailuksi voinee ottaa vaikkapa Helsinki-Hyvinkää välille linja-autovuoron käyttämisen, matka-ajat lienevät kahden tunnin luokkaa linjavaunulla jolloin monopoliyhtiön ryssiessä monopolinsa hoitamisen, ei todellista vaihtoehtoa ole yksityisautolle. Riihimäki lienee jo astetta vaikeampi esitys.
Samoin on vaikkapa Oulu-Kemi-Rovaniemi -välillä, Oulu-Seinäjoki, jne.

Niin se vaan menee. VR:stä kun on tullut valtio valtiossa ja sitä vain siunaillaan sekä politiikan että virkamieskunnan keskuudessa. Ei tarvitse paljoa ihmetellä miksi autopuolue kasvattaa suosiotaan kun monopolinhaltijan luotettavuus on tätä nykyistä luokkaa milloin mistäkin syystä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Kirjottelin blogiinikin lähijunien myöhästelystä, ja hahmottelin matka-aikakustannusta, sekä kuinka suuret investoinnin tilanteen korjaaminen voisi perustella.

http://vesirajassa.blogspot.com/2011...easemalle.html

Lopputuloksena päädyin 240 miljoonaan euron investointeihin, joskin taustalla on niin paljon erilaisia arvioita ja arvauksia, että tuo on lähinnä suuruusluokka-arvio. Tämän talven myöhästymsiten hinnaksi tuli laskuissani 29 miljoonaa. 

Onkohan tässä osin taustalla, että meikäläisessä liikennesuunnittelussa luotettavuudelle ei yleensä anneta minkäänlaista painoa, vaan se oletetaan sadaksi prosentiksi, ja lasketaan pelkkiä nopeuksia?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Riihimäki lienee jo astetta vaikeampi esitys.
> Samoin on vaikkapa Oulu-Kemi-Rovaniemi -välillä, Oulu-Seinäjoki, jne.


Jos ajatellaan vain yksittäistä matkustajaa, niin Riihimäen kauttahan kulkee vähintään kerran tunnissa Paunun Expressbus linjalla Tampere-Helsinki. Se ei ole edes mitenkään hirveän hidas yhteys. Osa tosin pysähtyy vain moottoritien varren pikavuoropysäkillä, mutta sittenkin. Tietysti jos VR ei kuljettaisi, niin eihän tuon kapasiteetti riittäisi kuin muutaman matkustajan kuljettamiseen eli pahassa tilanteessa se ei liene todellinen vaihtoehto. Matkustavirtojen todelliset volyymit kuljetetaan junalla.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Parhaimmillaan koko vuoron peruminen johtaa vain 5 - 10 min. odotukseen ennen seuraavan tuloa.


Tämä on aivan totta. Jos jonkun yksittäisen I-junavuoron perumisella voidaan estää loppupäivän I-, ja K-junien, muutaman H-, R- tai Z-Junan ja kaukojunienkin kulkeminen vähän miten sattuu, kannattaa se ilman muuta tehdä.

Tässä asiassa tiheästi kulkevat kaupunkijunat (I, K, M, A) ovat eri asemassa kuin kauemmas ja harvemmin kulkevat lähijunat; varsinkin Y ja Z. 




> Kaukoliikenteen matkat ovat "tärkeämpiä" kuin lähiliikenteen. Lähiliikenteessä tehdään päivittäisiä asiointi- ja työmatkoja, eikä sellaisten peruuntuminen aiheuta kohtuuttomasti vahinkoa. Kaukomatkailijalle saattaa taas tulla paljonkin vahinkoa, myös taloudellista, jos ostettuna on vaikka lentolippuja, varattu  hotelli yms. Ainakin pitkänmatkalainen on maksanut matkastaan selkeästi enemmän.


Tätä en kyllä ihan purematta niele. Omat lähijunamatkani viime ajoilta ovat lähinnä työmatkoja työajalla M-junalla Vantaankoskelle sekä Pohjois-Haagaan. En ihan näe, mksi ne olisivat vähemmän tärkeitä kuin työmatkani Tampereelle. Tampereelle teen myös paljon vapaa-ajan matkoja, jolloin minulla ei toki ole yhtä kiire. 

Tämä on tietenkin satunnainen yksittäistapaus, eikä perustelu millekään. Mutta kyllä tuosta tärkeämmyydestä pitäisi olla jotain kunnollista tilastonäyttöä, ei sitä voi vain todeta.




> Mihin liittyykin sitten operaattorin näkökulma: maksettaessa korvauksia, korvattavaa syntyy koko lailla enemmän, kun kaukojuna myöhästyy lähiliikennejunan sijaan.


Pendolinoon mahtuu 262 matkustajaa, ja IC:hen kai jotain 400-600 (arvaus, en löytänyt tietoja helposti). Sm5-yskikköön mahtuu 520 henkeä, ja niitä voidaan ketjuttaa. Sm4 vetää kai noin 400 henkeä, ja niitä ajetaan usein kahden sarjoina.

Myöhästymisminuutin hinta on sekä yhteiskuntataloudellisessa tarkastelussa että korvauskäytännöissä sama, eli hinnan saa suoraan matkustajamäärästä. Joissa lähijunat siis ruuhka-aikaan usein voittavat. Tietysti käytännössä VR:n ei tarvitse maksaa lähiliikennematkustajille. En tiedä, miten korvaukset HSL:lle tarkalleen määritellään.




> Suomen rataverkko on pitkälti yksiraiteista, joten myöhästynyt kaukojuna voi sotkea koko Suomen kaukoliikenteen loppupäiväksi, kun myöhästymiset alkavat ketjuuntua, eikä ole mahdollisuuksia pysäyttää dominoefektiä, vaikka aikaa olisikin miettiä poikkeusohjelmia. Ainakin periaatteessa lähiliikennejunan myöhästymisen aiheuttama häiriö pitäisi olla nopeammin poistettavissa.


Tämä on varmasti usien totta, mutta ei oikein riitä yleiseksi säännöksi, vaan tulokset ovat kovin tilannekohtaisia, kuten alla itsekin totesit. Helsinki-Riihimäki -välin kaukoliikenneraiteet lienevät myös lähes yhtä häiriöherkkiä kuin yksiraiteiset osuudet, vaikka raiteita kaksi onkin. Siksi eri nopeuksisia junia siellä liikkuu.




> Myös minun mielestä perusperiaate myöhästymisten aiheuttamien ongelmien korjaamisessa on, että matkustajille syntyvä kokonaishaitta pyritään minimoimaan. Aiheuttaja kärsii -periaatteessa on sellainen pikku ongelma, että kärsijänä ei ole varsinainen syypää, eli operaattori, vaan operaattorin matkustajat. Tuskin on kovin reilua, että juuri heitä rangaistaan.


Sellaisessa teoreettisessa maailmassa, jossa meillä olisi kasapäin junaoperaattoreita, joista matkustajat voivat samalla reitillä valita, matkustajien "rankaisu" olisi minusta ihan perusteltua. Silloin näet joku operaattori voisi tehdä luotettavuudesta kilpailuvalttinsa, ja haalia sillä matkustajia vaikka kovemmalla hinnalla. Sehän ei onnistu, jos muiden virheet voivat sille kostautua.

Mutta reaalimaailmassa meillä tietysti on vain yksi operaattori, ja kaikenlainen kilpailu on pelkkää teoriaa (teoriaa tuollainen ladulla kilpailu varmaan olisi Suomessa, vaikka meillä olisikin monta operattoria; matkustajakysyntää ei ole ihan rajattomasti).

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Vertailuksi voinee ottaa vaikkapa Helsinki-Hyvinkää välille linja-autovuoron käyttämisen, matka-ajat lienevät kahden tunnin luokkaa linjavaunulla jolloin monopoliyhtiön ryssiessä monopolinsa hoitamisen, ei todellista vaihtoehtoa ole yksityisautolle.


Matka linjalla 485 Helsingistä Hyvinkäälle kestää 60-77min ja busseja lähtee M-P  esimerkiksi klo 15.03, 15.28, 15.58, 16.20, 16.50, 17.20 ja 17.55.

----------


## kouvo

> Tätä en kyllä ihan purematta niele. Omat lähijunamatkani viime ajoilta ovat lähinnä työmatkoja työajalla M-junalla Vantaankoskelle sekä Pohjois-Haagaan. En ihan näe, mksi ne olisivat vähemmän tärkeitä kuin työmatkani Tampereelle. Tampereelle teen myös paljon vapaa-ajan matkoja, jolloin minulla ei toki ole yhtä kiire. 
> 
> Tämä on tietenkin satunnainen yksittäistapaus, eikä perustelu millekään. Mutta kyllä tuosta tärkeämmyydestä pitäisi olla jotain kunnollista tilastonäyttöä, ei sitä voi vain todeta.


Kai se vähän on niin että tärkein matka on yleensa se oma matka, joten millään tilastojen pyörittelyllä tähän asiaan tuskin saadaan mitään kovin hyvää vastausta. 

Ottaen huomioon VR:n varsin rajallisen osaamisen mitä tulee junien ajamiseen, etenkään aikataulussa, niin saattaa toki olla helpompaa että vähälukuisille kaukojunille taataan nämä etuudet huomattavasti suuremman lähijunapopulaation sijasta, ihan jo sen takia että liikennettä ei sotkettaisi entistä pahempaan umpisolmuun.

----------


## teme

Minusta ne matkat joidenka sujuvuuden varaan ihmiset ovat rakentaneet arkensa on prioriteetti. Siis valinneet asuin-, opiskelu ja työpaikkansa siinä uskossa että pääsevät junalla perille ja esimerkiksi jättäneet auton ostamatta tämän takia. Näitä on kaukomatkoissa, mutta minusta eniten lähiliikenteessä. Ajattelen nyt nimenomaan esimerkiksi Järvenpään yhteyksiä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tätä en kyllä ihan purematta niele. Omat lähijunamatkani viime ajoilta ovat lähinnä työmatkoja työajalla M-junalla Vantaankoskelle sekä Pohjois-Haagaan. En ihan näe, mksi ne olisivat vähemmän tärkeitä kuin työmatkani Tampereelle. Tampereelle teen myös paljon vapaa-ajan matkoja, jolloin minulla ei toki ole yhtä kiire. 
> 
> Tämä on tietenkin satunnainen yksittäistapaus, eikä perustelu millekään. Mutta kyllä tuosta tärkeämmyydestä pitäisi olla jotain kunnollista tilastonäyttöä, ei sitä voi vain todeta.


Myönnetään kyllä, että ei tästä asiasta minulla ole mitään näyttöä ja mietinkin, voiko ihan suorilta sanoa kaukojunamatkoja tärkeämmiksi. Yksittäisten matkojen kohdalta ei tietenkään voi, mutta perustuntumaksi tosiaan tuli, että keskimäärin sitten kuitenkin kaukomatkalle lähdetään harvemmin ja vain jostain hyvästä syystä. Pelkkä junamatkan korkea hinta pitää tästä huolen.

Periaatteelliseksi ongelmaksi kuitenkin näen kuinka kukaan ulkopuolinen voisi sanoa jotain matkaa tärkeämmäksi kuin toista. Ainoaksi selväksi tosiasiaksi jää raha: paljonko kukin on matkastaan maksanut. Tosin sitä ei voi tietää, olisiko joku lähijunamatkustaja ollut valmis maksamaan vaikkapa 50 pyydettäessä, koska piti matkaansa niin tärkeänä. Silti uskaltaisin sanoa, että jos lähijunamatkasta olisi pyydetty vaikkapa 30, niin melkoinen osa matkustajista olisi jättänyt junamatkan sikseen.Siispä kohtuullisen hyväksi prioriteettikriteeriksi näenkin junan matkustajien matkoistaan yhteensä maksaman summan. 

Otat useinkin esimerkiksi matkat Tampereelle. Monella tavalla yhteys Helsinki - Tampere alkaa lähestyä lähiliikennettä, kun vuoroväli on tunti ja matka-aika vajaa kaksi tuntia. Ei ole enää niinkään itsestäänselvää, että ic2 Tampereelta on tärkeämpi kuin vaikka G-juna Järvenpäästä. Ei ainakaan samalla tavalla kuin pohjoiseen menevä pikajuna, jolla on järjestetyt vaihdot Tampereella. Sen myöhästyessä myöhästyvät myös junat Poriin, ja Jyväskylän kautta Pieksämäelle. Jälkimmäisen junan myöhästyminen taas pakottaa myös Savon radan vuoron odottamaan Pieksämäellä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Otat useinkin esimerkiksi matkat Tampereelle. Monella tavalla yhteys Helsinki - Tampere alkaa lähestyä lähiliikennettä, kun vuoroväli on tunti ja matka-aika vajaa kaksi tuntia. Ei ole enää niinkään itsestäänselvää, että ic2 Tampereelta on tärkeämpi kuin vaikka G-juna Järvenpäästä. Ei ainakaan samalla tavalla kuin pohjoiseen menevä pikajuna, jolla on järjestetyt vaihdot Tampereella. Sen myöhästyessä myöhästyvät myös junat Poriin, ja Jyväskylän kautta Pieksämäelle. Jälkimmäisen junan myöhästyminen taas pakottaa myös Savon radan vuoron odottamaan Pieksämäellä.


Puhun yleensä Tampereesta, ksoak se on oma yleisin matkakohteeni Helsingin ulkopuolella. Ja ymmärtääkseni Hki-Tre on kuljetuin väli junalla Suomessa, eli siinä mielessä ihan edustava esimerkki. Mutta totta on, että sen ongelmat ovat erilaisia kuin vaikka Kajaanin junan.

Ja tuo vaihtojen sujuvuus on kiistatta hyvä perustelu priorisoida useita Helsingistä lähteviä kaukojunia, koska muutoin ongelmat alkavat kertautua. Saapuvan liikenteen kanssa (ja Turun suunnan lähtöjen) perustelu ei sen sijaan ole yhtä merkittävä, ainakaan jos aikatauluihin on varattu junarungoille joustoa.

----------


## Max

Esimerkki lähijunamatkojen helposta korvattavuudesta busseilla:

Tikkurilan asemalta ei ole suoraa bussiyhteyttä Helsinkiin. Kokeilin reittioppaalla (Tikkurila - Kaivokatu 10) jättäen hakuvaihtoehdoista pois junan ja tarjottu vaihdollinen yhteys kestää 49-55 minuuttia. Juna menee parhaimmillaan 14 minuutissa. Ei tuo mielestäni ihan helppo korvattavuus ole, varsinkin kun tarjotut reitit ovat niin eksoottisia, etteivät tule kenenkään mieleen ilman reittiopasta ja vaihtoja matkalla useammin kaksi kuin yksi.

----------


## kouvo

> Esimerkki lähijunamatkojen helposta korvattavuudesta busseilla:
> 
> Tikkurilan asemalta ei ole suoraa bussiyhteyttä Helsinkiin. Kokeilin reittioppaalla (Tikkurila - Kaivokatu 10) jättäen hakuvaihtoehdoista pois junan ja tarjottu vaihdollinen yhteys kestää 49-55 minuuttia. Juna menee parhaimmillaan 14 minuutissa. Ei tuo mielestäni ihan helppo korvattavuus ole, varsinkin kun tarjotut reitit ovat niin eksoottisia, etteivät tule kenenkään mieleen ilman reittiopasta ja vaihtoja matkalla useammin kaksi kuin yksi.


Tikkurilan kiireinen lähijunailija voi toki tulipalokiireen yllättäessä ja maailman tärkeimmän matkan keskeytymisuhan alla hypätä myös tähän toiseen Kaivokadun välittömään läheisyyteen kulkevaan raidekulkuneuvoon, joille sähkärit ovat joutuneet antamaan tilaa. Matka-aika lienee siinä vartin pinnassa.

----------


## Miska

Yksittäisen kaupunkiradan lähijunan peruminen ruuhka-aikaan ei sinänsä vielä johda kovin pitkään matkan viivästykseen, mutta ongelmaksi voikin tulla se, etteivät kaikki perutun junan matkustajat mahdu seuraavaan junaan, jolloin viivästys kasvaakin jo kahden vuorovälin mittaiseksi. Käytännössä ehkä pidemmäksikin, koska se perutusta junasta seuraava täyttyy ääriään myöten, jolloin pysähdykset asemilla venyvät ja juna jää jälkeen aikataulustaan, jolloin todennäköisesti tätä seuraavakin juna myöhästyy. Edellä kuvaamani tilanteet ovat muuten ihan arkipäivää pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteessä. Itse olen matkustanut viimeisen viikon aikana kaksi kertaa noin 5 - 10 min myöhässä olleella K-junalla, joka ajettiin normaalin kolmeen yksikön sijaan yhdellä yksiköllä. Ankarasta ahtamisesta huolimatta kummallakaan kerralla kaikki halukkaat eivät mahtuneet kyytiin.

----------


## Compact

> Itse olen matkustanut viimeisen viikon aikana kaksi kertaa noin 5 - 10 min myöhässä olleella K-junalla, joka ajettiin normaalin kolmeen yksikön sijaan yhdellä yksiköllä. Ankarasta ahtamisesta huolimatta kummallakaan kerralla kaikki halukkaat eivät mahtuneet kyytiin.


Esim. mm. tänään aamulla oli kuusivaunuisen K-junan sijasta käyttämässäni K:ssa vain kaksi vaunua. Juna oli Sandikseen tullessaan aikataulussaan, mutta jäi siellä tietenkin pari minuuttia  ottaneen pysähdyksen takia myöhään. Sandis on muuten aamukahdeksan kahta puolen hirveän tunkoinen asema: oppilapsia ja opettajia ja muuta kouluhenkilökuntaa tulee niin etelästä kuin pohjoisestakin paikkakunnan oppilaitoksiin pienessä ajassa varmasti satamäärin. 

Sitten kun tuolla yhden vaunuparin junalla puksuteltiin kohti stadia, perillä oltiin viisi minuuttia hitaassa, eli tuloaika oli sama kuin sitä seuraavalla I:llä.

----------


## Eki

> Yksittäisen kaupunkiradan lähijunan peruminen ruuhka-aikaan ei sinänsä vielä johda kovin pitkään matkan viivästykseen, mutta ongelmaksi voikin tulla se,


...että sille junayksikölle on - ellei olisi sen perutun sivun jälkeen ollut muutenkin menossa esim. varikolle - piirrettynä uusi lähtö toiseen suuntaan. Jos sitä korvaamaan ei saada toiseen päähän uutta kalustoa, peruuntuu sekin ja kierre jatkuu.

----------


## tlajunen

> ...että sille junayksikölle on - ellei olisi sen perutun sivun jälkeen ollut muutenkin menossa esim. varikolle - piirrettynä uusi lähtö toiseen suuntaan. Jos sitä korvaamaan ei saada toiseen päähän uutta kalustoa, peruuntuu sekin ja kierre jatkuu.


Juu, lähiliikenteessä peruutus tarkoittaa käytännössä lähes aina myös paluujunan peruuntumista. Mutta siitä eteenpäin kierre ei jatkukaan, koska Helsingistä peruutetun lähtevän junan kalusto jää Helsinkiin, ja on valmiina sitten seuraavalle edestakaiselle rundille, kun sen aika tulee.

----------


## hylje

Näin on, niin kauan kuin liikenteen suunnittelussa kieltäydytään käyttämästä linjan pituuden mukaisia järjestelyjä. Huolimatta ns. suomalaisista erityisolosuhteista, joilla perustellaan epäluotettavuutta. Taitaa olla kehäpäätelmän siemen.

Kaupunkiradalla on syytä varautua järkevissä mitoin ylimääräiseen kalustoon ajantasausta ja peruttuja vuoroja korvaamaan pitkin linjaa. Vähän niinkuin pitkillä bussilinjoillakin on syytä olla valmius korvata myöhästyneitä ja peruttuja vuoroja. Tämä on kuitenkin liian kallista ja vaikeaa toteutettavaksi, koska joukkoliikenteen tulee olla niin halpaa tuottaa kuin mahdollista. Laadun kun saa vasta henkilöautolla.

----------


## zige94

Täällä on nyt ollut paljon juttua tuosta onko lähijuna tärkeämpi kuin kaukojuna. Lähijuna voi olla tärkeämpi saada ajoissa perille ettei tarvitse Pendolinon pysähtyä jättämään yhtä ainutta matkustajaa: Olin lokakuun loppupuolella arkiaamuna noin yheksän aikaan Turenkiin matkalla Tapanilasta. Etukäteen lippu ostettu niin että 9:21 junalla Tikkurilaan, siellä vaihto R-junaan klo 9:32. No sinä aamuna oli jokin häiriö taas, kaukojunat pistetty tärkeimmäksi. Itselleni saapui I-juna 11min myöhässä, ja samalla huomaan kuinka R-juna viilettää ohi ihan aikataulussa. Tikkurilassa sitten olin myöhästynyt vaihtojunasta I-junan myöhästymisen takia. Tikkurilan lipunmyyntiin selvittää asiaa, asiakaspalvelija soittaa pari puhelua ja käskee menemään Pendolino 45:llä, lähtö 9:46. Menen laiturille juna saapuu juuri, etsin konduktöörin käsiin ja kyselen siltä että onko tieto ylimääräisestä pysähdyksestä Turenkiin tullut perille. Konduktööri ei tästä tiennyt mitään, joku 5min siinä väitellään hänen kanssa kunnes hän yrittää ottaa yhteyden kuljettajaan onnistumatta siinä, sitten n. 10min päästä konduktööri saa tiedon siitä ja hyppään kyytiin. Tämä myöhästytti takana tullutta Z-junaa. Riihimäellä taas joutui tämä R-juna odottamaan tätä myöhästynyttä Pendolinoa jossa kyydissä olin, ja myöhästyi n. 6min siinä. Sitten lopulta Turenkiin, Pendolino ohjataan raiteelle 3, pois ohittavien junien raiteelta. Jään pois junasta, ja pendolino seisoi asemalla vielä joku 5min, lopulta kun netistä seurasin oli se myöhässä Tampereella 30min. Tikkurilassa myöhästymisen syy matkustajaruuhka eli mun ja konduktöörin väittely, Tampereen kohdalla näkyi ylimääräinenpysähdys sekä muu junaliikenne. Ja loppujen lopuksi noi ensimmäiset myöhästymiset aiheutti sen että Pendolino myöhässä Oulussa puolitoistatuntia eli matkustajilla oikeus periä osa lipun hinnasta takaisin.

Kuinka kalliiksi VR:lle sitten lopuksi tulikaan myöhästyttää I-juna sillä periaatteella että kaukojunat tärkeämpiä? Myöhästytti tuo Pendolino sitten samalla myös monia muita junia.

Omasta mielestä järkevintä olisi ohjata poikkeustilanteissa junat sen mukaan miten ovat sillä hetkellä saapumassa/lähtemässä.

----------


## hmikko

> Tikkurilan lipunmyyntiin selvittää asiaa, asiakaspalvelija soittaa pari puhelua ja käskee menemään Pendolino 45:llä, lähtö 9:46. Menen laiturille juna saapuu juuri, etsin konduktöörin käsiin ja kyselen siltä että onko tieto ylimääräisestä pysähdyksestä Turenkiin tullut perille. Konduktööri ei tästä tiennyt mitään, joku 5min siinä väitellään hänen kanssa kunnes hän yrittää ottaa yhteyden kuljettajaan onnistumatta siinä, sitten n. 10min päästä konduktööri saa tiedon siitä ja hyppään kyytiin.


Siis mitääh? Melkein kuusituntinen Pendolino-vuoro aluillaan, matkustajilla vaihtoja matkan varrella sinne ja tänne, ja junalle lisätään _ylimääräinen pysähdys_ jostain aivan muusta junasta myöhästyneen _yhden_ matkustajan takia? Miten ihmeessä tuommoista tulee kenellekään VR:llä edes mieleen? Taksitkin on keksitty siltä varalta, että yhtäkkiä yhden ihmisen myöhästymisestä ollaan noin huolissaan. Miten asiasta voi edes seisoskella kinaamassa 15 min Tikkurilassa? Vai oliko se Pendolino jo valmiiksi myöhässä? Junailusta taitaa todella olla tulossa vitsi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siis mitääh?


Minusta tämä on hyvin opettavainen tarina. Matkustajaa yritettiin palvella, mikä on aivan oikein. Mutta operaattorin järjestelmä ei kykene hoitamaan tätä palveluyritystä. Lipunmyyjä teki minusta siinä mielessä oikean päätöksen, että hän varmaankin tiesi, ettei yksi ylimääräinen pysähdys ole Pendolle onegelma. Pysähdys lisää ehkä 2,5 min ajoaikaa, jonka tuolla välillä pystyy ottamaan kyllä kiinni. Mutta ongelma lähti kertautumaan siitä, ettei tietoliikenne lipunmyynnistä konduktöörille ja edelleen kuljettajalle toimi.

Minusta keskustelussa kaukojunat vai paikallisjunat tulee erottaa kaksi asiaa: aikataulusuunnittelu ja ongelmatilanteet.

Aikataulusuunnittelussa voidaan sijoittaa verkolle ensin joko paikallis- tai kaukojunat ja sitten toiset ensin sijoitettujen lomaan. Tässä tilanteessa priorisointivalinta on tärkeä, ja jos operaattorin ydinliiketoiminta on kaukoliikenne, se varmaan sijoittaa kaukoliikenteen tärkeänä ensin ja paikallisjunat sitten miten sopii. Liikennejärjestelmän palvelun kannalta en pidä tällaista järjestystä oikeana, vaan lähtökohdaksi tulee ottaa se, kummassa liikkuu enemmän ihmisiä. On myös varsin selvä, että monen tunnin aikataululla kulkevan kaukojunan sovittelu muutamalla minuutilla ei ole sen matkustajille ongelma. Mutta jos paikallisjunat ajavat täysinä 1020 minuutin vuoroväliä, niiden sovittelu aiheuttaa vuorojen kuormituksen vaihtelua, joka jo on luotettavuusriski paitsi, että se on palvelutason heikennys.

Ongelmatilanteissa tulee valita, noudatetaanko sekvenssiperiaatetta vai myöhästyjä maksaa -periaatetta. Sekvenssiperiaatteessa junat kulkevat aikataulun mukaisessa järjestyksessä, vaikka kellosta oltaisiinkin myöhässä. Myöhästyjä maksaa -periaatteessa myöhässä kulkekoon vain se juna, joka jostain syystä jää myöhäään, muut junat kulkevat ajallaan.

Näyttää siltä, että VR-Yhtymä noudattaa sekvenssiperiaatetta, joka takaa kaukojunien jatkoyhteydet ja tuntien vuoroväleillä tämä on perusteltua. Paikallisliikenteessä matkustajapalvelu ei edellytä sekvenssiperiaatetta, mutta ilmeisesti VR-Yhtymä on järjestänyt kalustokierron niin, että pitäisi noudattaa sekvenssiperiaatetta. Mutta sekvenssiperiaate käy mahdottomaksi, kun ongelmia tulee liikaa suhteessa aikataulun vuorotarjontaan.

Monen operaattorin kanssa yleinen periaate on myöhästyjä maksaa. Näin esimerkiksi lentoliikenteessä. Sekvenssiperiaatetta noudatetaan harkinnanvaraisesti: jos jatko-operaattori on sama tai suostuu, ja tämänkin tarvetta voidaan arvioida, kun tiedetään, onko vaihtajia. Sekvennsiperiaatetta ei noudateta, jos se johtaa lumipalloefektiin. Eli periaate on minimoida vahingot, mikä on peruste mahdolliselle sekvenssiperiaatteen käytölle ja myöhästyjä maksaa on ensisijainen periaate.

Olen edellisen kappaleen järjestelyn kannalla myös meidän junaliikenteessämme. Meillä on jo Helsingin seudulla kaksi operattori-intressiä. Eli onko tärkeämpää HSL-liikenne vai VR-Yhtymän oma liikenne. HSL:n (ja sen asiakkaiden) kannalta VR-Yhtymän intressi ei ole tärkeä ja päin vastoin. Siksi myöhästyjä maksaa on oikeudenmukainen periaate. HSL voi myös tilaajana puuttua kalustokiertoon, jos myyjän omien intressien mukainen kalustokierto onkin tilaajan vahingoksi. Ostaja (HSL) voi edellyttää, että kalustosta aiheutuvat riippuvuudet eri vuorojen välillä tulee poistaa, eikä niitä hyväksytä syiksi häiriötilanteiden kertautumiselle. Jos meillä ei olisi monopolia, HSL voisi kilpailuttaa operoinnin ja arvioida, kuka tarjoaa luotettavimman liikenteen. Mutta nyt... junista on tullut vitsi.

Antero

PS: Kuunnelkaa YLE Radio 1:tä tänään klo 12:15.

----------


## Hartsa

> Olin lokakuun loppupuolella arkiaamuna noin yheksän aikaan Turenkiin matkalla Tapanilasta.
> 
> Sitten lopulta Turenkiin, Pendolino ohjataan raiteelle 3, pois ohittavien junien raiteelta. Jään pois junasta, ja pendolino seisoi asemalla vielä joku 5min, lopulta kun netistä seurasin oli se myöhässä Tampereella 30min.





> Siis mitääh? Melkein kuusituntinen Pendolino-vuoro aluillaan, matkustajilla vaihtoja matkan varrella sinne ja tänne, ja junalle lisätään _ylimääräinen pysähdys_ jostain aivan muusta junasta myöhästyneen _yhden_ matkustajan takia? Miten ihmeessä tuommoista tulee kenellekään VR:llä edes mieleen?


Minäkin olen jäänyt kaukojunasta Turenkiin. Taisi olla kesä 2008 kun olin ostanut lipun Lappeenrannasta Turenkiin. Kuitenkin Pendolino oli hajonnut jo Joensuussa ja sitä korvaava juna oli järjestetty sinisillä vaunulla ja kyseinen juna saapui Lappeenrannan asemalle puolitoista tuntia myöhässä. Kysyin heti junassa konduktööriltä että miten pääsisin Turenkiin ja konduktööri lupasi selvittää asiaa. Hieman ennen Lahtea kuulutettiin että Tampereelle ja Turenkiin menijät jatkakaa tässä junassa Tikkurilaan ja vaihtakaa siellä Tampereen suuntaan menevään junaan. Silloin hieman nauratti kun konduktööri mainitsi pääradan asemista nuo kaksi.

Ennen Tikkurilaa konduktööri neuvoi nousemaan Intercityyn ja Intercityssa kysyin että pysähtyykö juna Turengissa mutta tieto ei ollut vielä kulkenut sinne ja konduktööri sanoi että ei pysähdy. Riihimäen jälkeen kuulutettiin ylimääräinen pysähdys ja konduktööri tuli vielä sanomaan että pysähdytään sittenkin Turengissa. Muita matkustajia Turengissa ei junasta jäänyt. VR:n kotisivuilla junien kulkutiedoissa kerrottiin IC junan olevan minuutin aikataulusta jäljessä ja syyksi ylimääräinen pysähdys.

----------


## hmikko

Ok, kuvittelin pysähdyksen vievän enemmän aikaa. Silti jos Pendolinon konnari keskustelee tämmöisestä asiasta asemalaiturilla 15 min niin ei kovin hyvin mene.




> Ennen Tikkurilaa konduktööri neuvoi nousemaan Intercityyn ja Intercityssa kysyin että pysähtyykö juna Turengissa mutta tieto ei ollut vielä kulkenut sinne ja konduktööri sanoi että ei pysähdy. Riihimäen jälkeen kuulutettiin ylimääräinen pysähdys ja konduktööri tuli vielä sanomaan että pysähdytään sittenkin Turengissa. Muita matkustajia Turengissa ei junasta jäänyt. VR:n kotisivuilla junien kulkutiedoissa kerrottiin IC junan olevan minuutin aikataulusta jäljessä ja syyksi ylimääräinen pysähdys.


Tuossa tapauksessa oli kyllä matkustajan kannalta aika ikävä tiedonkulkukatkos, jos kehotetaan menemään junaan, jonka konnari sanoo, että määränpäässä ei pysähdytäkään. Moni vähemmän kokenut junamatkailija olisi hätääntynyt. Tietty jos ollaan jo puolitoista tuntia myöhässä muutenkin, niin ehkä ajatukseen pääradan eestaas sahailusta jaksaa suhtautua huumorilla.

----------


## moxu

Tuli tuosta mieleeni tapaus vuodelta 1993, jolloin rantaradalla tehtiin öisin kaikenlaisia säätöjä (ei niin, etteikö niitä tehtäisi vieläkin, mutta silloin se oli ihan jatkuvaa). Olimme tulossa aamun ensimmäisellä epelillä Saloon ja kuulutettiin, että rata on poikki toppakoneen mentyä kiskoilta. Mikäs siinä, Vainion talleilta hälytettiin apuajoneuvoja ja matka Karjaalle jatkui Kiskontien kautta. Stadiin menijät kuskattiin tietysti suorilla busseilla.
Bussi tuli Karjaan asemalle niin, että näimme Hangon junan vielä olevan lähtöraiteillaan. Tuolloinhanaamun ensimmäisten junien kohtaaminen oli Inkoossa, joten Turusta Hankoon menevillä oli normaaliaikataulussa parinkymmenen minuutin odotus. Heittopussi karkasi nenämme edestä -ja konduktööri järjesti meille saman tien taksin. Ei muistanut edes tarkistaa lippujamme -jollaista esimerkiksi minulla ei edes ollut, koska kuljin Karjaan reittiä sarjalipulla, Hangon mp oli ollut tarkoitukseni ostaa sen parinkymmenen minuutin vaihdon aikana...

Olen käyttänyt tätä tapausta esimerkkinä VR:n hyvästä palvelusta ja haluaisin uskoa, että yhtiökulttuuri edelleen oletusarvoisesti tarjoaisi sellaista. Pendolinon lisäviivyttäminen yhden asiakkaan takia jarruttamiseksi jollain maalaisseisakkeella kuulostaa kyllä niin sanomattomalta typeryydeltä, että vaikea sitä on kommentoida -varsinkaan, jos oletetaan pizzamopojen olevan vain suurten kaupunkien välisiä yhteyksiä palvelevia. Silloinhan ei Helsingin ja Oulun välilläkään saisi stoppeja olla juuri muita, kuin Pasila, Tixi, Tampere, Seinäjoki ja Kokkola ja kaiken muun liikenteen pitäisi olla "nopeaan junaan" nähden väistövelvollista...

----------


## Knightrider

Miksi kaikki kaukojunat pysähtyvät Tikkurilassa? Pasilan ja Tikkurilan välinen matka-aika on useimmiten 9 minuuttia, ja suurin osa on kuitenkin pendoliinoilla matkalla kohti Helsingin keskustaa. Tikkurilaan pohjoisesta tuleville tulisi n. 20 minuutin lisämätka. Tampereelta Tikkurilaan menijät voisivat toki valita IC-junankin, jos vaihto ei kiinnosta. Ei niilläkään mene kuin 20 minuuttia pitempään kuin Pendolinoilla nykyään. Samalla säästää 5 euroa. Pääsee jatkamaan luultavasti yhden myöhemmällä bussivuorolla. Jos G-junakaan ei Tiksussa pysähdy niin miksi meillä ei ole yhtään junia jotka kulkevat suoraan Tampereelta Helsinkiin välipysäkeittä?

Toki tämä vaikuttaisi lentokentälle matkustaviin, mutta harva tulee junalla Tampereelta HKI-Vantaan lentokentälle. Lähijunille voitaisiin tehdä haararaide Leinelästä pohjoiseen pääradalle, uusi lähijuna kulkisi Hämeenlinnasta lentoaseman kautta Kirkkonummesta, pysähtyen kaikilla asemilla. Tähän voisi vaihtaa Tampereelta tulevasta IC-junasta sekä rantaradan junista Kirkkonummessa.

----------


## Hartsa

> Miksi kaikki kaukojunat pysähtyvät Tikkurilassa? Pasilan ja Tikkurilan välinen matka-aika on useimmiten 9 minuuttia, ja suurin osa on kuitenkin pendoliinoilla matkalla kohti Helsingin keskustaa. 
> 
> Toki tämä vaikuttaisi lentokentälle matkustaviin, mutta harva tulee junalla Tampereelta HKI-Vantaan lentokentälle.


Eiköhän perusteluna ole juuri tuo yhteys lentokentälle. Vaikkapa Jyväskylästä lentokentälle matkustava voi vaihtaa Tikkurilan asemalla lentokentälle menevään bussiin sen sijaan että vaihtaisi laukkujen kanssa Pasilassa tupaten täynnä olevaan lähijunaan. Pendolinon pysähtyminen Hämeenlinnassa lopetettiin koska Tikkurilaan lisättiin pysähdys ja matka-aika haluttiin pitää samana.

----------


## SD202

> Miksi kaikki kaukojunat pysähtyvät Tikkurilassa? Pasilan ja Tikkurilan välinen matka-aika on useimmiten 9 minuuttia, ja suurin osa on kuitenkin pendoliinoilla matkalla kohti Helsingin keskustaa....Jos G-junakaan ei Tiksussa pysähdy niin miksi meillä ei ole yhtään junia jotka kulkevat suoraan Tampereelta Helsinkiin välipysäkeittä?


Niin, Vantaa on Suomen neljänneksi suurin kaupunki asukasluvultaan - ja Tikkurila taasen Vantaan "päärautatieasema"...Pitäisikö kaukojunien pysähtelyä rajoittaa myös Suomen asukasluvultaan toiseksi suurimman kaupungin "päärautatieasemalla", koska Y-junat eivät pysähdy siellä?  :Wink: 

Oletko seuranut kaukojuniin nousevien tai niistä poistuvien matkustajien määrää Tikkurilassa? Sen verran runsaasti noita matkustajia kuitenkin on, että nuo junaan nousevat tai junasta poistuvat ovat vastaavasti pois joiltain muilta asemilta (Helsinki, Pasila, Riihimäki) ja tämä helpottanee ts. lyhentänee kaukojunien pysähdyksiä muilla asemilla. 

Tokihan Helsinkiin tulevilla yöjunilla on jo vähennetty pysähdyksiä Tikkurilassa, koska pitkät yöjunat saapuvat Tikkurilaan aamuruuhkan tienoilla. Konduktöör(e)illä lienee tarpeeksi tekemistä ovien sulkemisessa yöjunissa. Yksi pysähdys vähemmän helpottaa kaikkien junien liikennöintiä pääradalla jo muutenkin niin ruuhkaisen aikaan.

----------


## kouvo

> Niin, Vantaa on Suomen neljänneksi suurin kaupunki asukasluvultaan - ja Tikkurila taasen Vantaan "päärautatieasema"...Pitäisikö kaukojunien pysähtelyä rajoittaa myös Suomen asukasluvultaan toiseksi suurimman kaupungin "päärautatieasemalla", koska Y-junat eivät pysähdy siellä?


Lentoasemayhteys on ainoa järkevä perustelu sille miksi Hämeenlinna piti skipata jonkun helsingin pohjoisen lähiöseisakkeen tieltä. Rantaradalla tilanne on huomattavan erilainen. Pätkä helsinki-Turku on niin lyhyt että sinne sopii hyvin Espoonkin stoppi, semminkin kun tämän takia ei mitään merkittäviä asemia skipata.

----------


## Max

> Miksi kaikki kaukojunat pysähtyvät Tikkurilassa?


Edellä mainittujen näkökohtien lisäksi Tikkurila on nykyään myös vaihtopaikka idän ja lännen kaukojunien välillä: sen kautta pääsee usein nopeimmin esim. Lahdesta Tampereelle. Vaikka kierros Pasilan kautta olisikin "vain" 20 min pidempi, ei se paljon lohduta, jos seuraavaa junaa pitää jäädä odottamaan tunniksi tai enemmän.

----------


## Knightrider

> Edellä mainittujen näkökohtien lisäksi Tikkurila on nykyään myös vaihtopaikka idän ja lännen kaukojunien välillä: sen kautta pääsee usein nopeimmin esim. Lahdesta Tampereelle. Vaikka kierros Pasilan kautta olisikin "vain" 20 min pidempi, ei se paljon lohduta, jos seuraavaa junaa pitää jäädä odottamaan tunniksi tai enemmän.


No eikös se kannattaisi sitten vaihtaa Keravaan? Matka Oikoradalta Pääradalle pohjoiseen olisi 15 min nopeampi ja useammalle väliasemalle pääsisi joutumatta matkustaa Tikkurilaan ja siitä takaisinpäin. Jos Kehäradalle pääsisi myös pohjoisesta, junat voisivat pysähtyä Keravalla, sitten Lentoasemalla ja sieltä Kirkkonummeen/Tikkurilaan/Huopalahteen. Linja 62 voitaisiin palauttaa entiselle reitilleen ja 61 Kerava-HkiVantaa (kesto tasan sama kuin Tikkurila-HKIVantaa eli 20-25 min) 

Etelästä tuleva menee edelleen lähijunalla Tikkurilaan + 62:lla samalla matka-ajalla ja pohjoisesta tuleva säästää 7,5 min jäämällä jo Keravassa pois. Myöskin sen 7,5 min säästää Kehäradan valmistuttua, sillä matka Tikkurilasta ja Keravalta Lentoasemalle on sama. Keravalta pääsee myös Tikkurilaan useilla lähijunilla ja monet sinne sellaisella tulevatkin, esim. Lahdesta kaikki tulevat Z-junalla tai IC-junalla jotka pysähtyisivät sekä Keravalla että Tikkurilassa. Ainoastaan Pendolinot ohittaisivat Tikkurilan, se korvattaisiin tuolla Keravalla.

----------


## petteri

> Miksi kaikki kaukojunat pysähtyvät Tikkurilassa?


1. Tikkurilan vaikutuspiirissä Itä-Vantaalla, Pohjois- ja Itä-Helsingissä asuu noin 250000 asukasta.

2. Tikkurilasta on myös yhteys lentokentälle sekä vaihtoyhteys pääradan junista Lahden juniin.

3. Pysäyttämällä kaikki junat Tikkurilassa, pääradalle saadaan mahtumaan enemmän junia.

----------


## Compact

> PS: Kuunnelkaa YLE Radio 1:tä tänään klo 12:15.


Yksityisellä rahalla parempia tuloksia? Voitaisiinko rautatieliikenteen myöhästymisistä ja VR:n ongelmista päästä eroon kilpailua vapauttamalla? Studiossa ratakilpailusta keskustelevat Martti Korhonen (vas.) ja Antero Alku (kesk.).

http://twitthis.com/c3hohm

----------


## hmikko

Ilta-Sanomissa näkyy seuraavaa

VR:n kunnossapitoyhtiö aloittaa mittavat lomautukset




> Yhtiö lomauttaa määräaikaisesti enintään 255 ja toistaiseksi enintään 125 henkeä.
> 
> Yhtiön mukaan syynä lomautuksiin ovat valtion vähentyneet investoinnit rataverkkoon ja kiristynyt kilpailu kunnossapitomarkkinoilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ilta-Sanomissa näkyy seuraavaa
> 
> VR:n kunnossapitoyhtiö aloittaa mittavat lomautukset


Yksi valtionyhtiö kisaa toisen valtionyhtiön kanssa. Toinen lomauttaa, toinen palkkaa lisää. Mutta näinhän tämä menee. Valtionyhtiöt lypsävät rahaa valtiolta, jotta ne voivat jakaa osinkoa valtiolle. Lystin maksavat kansalaiset, joista yhä vähenevä osa enää pääsee juniin.

Ei junaliikenne ole vitsi, vaan suomalaiset erityisolosuhteet junaliikenteen hoidossa.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

Hesarin uutisesta "Pakkanen sekoittaa juna- ja bussiliikennettä koko viikon" on näköjään tullut jokaviikkoinen vakio:

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...a_koko_viikon/

Ei kai tätä usko enää kukaan. Onhan Helsingissä lunta ja pakkasta ollut ennenkin, jopa nykyisen laajuisen junaliikenteen aikana tai ainakin melkein, ja junat on saatu liikennöityä. Toivottavasti HSL nostaa kunnon älämölön ajamattomista vuoroista.

----------


## petteri

> Ei kai tätä usko enää kukaan. Onhan Helsingissä lunta ja pakkasta ollut ennenkin, jopa nykyisen laajuisen junaliikenteen aikana tai ainakin melkein, ja junat on saatu liikennöityä.


Nykyisen laajuisen junaliikenteen aikana ei oikeastaan ole ollut kunnon talvia viime ja tätä vuotta lukuunottamatta. Junaliikenteen vuorotiheys ruuhkassa on lisääntynyt 80-luvun lopulta ilmeisesti 40-50 %.

Samalla käyttöön on otettu Pendoliinot, jotka ovat hyvin epäluotettavia. Ja pendoliinoilla on vielä aikataulut, joissa on aika vähän pelivaraa. Epäluotettavimman kaluston aikatauluihin pitäisi suunnitella selvästi eniten pelivaraa.

Ja samaan aikaan Sm1 sekä Sm2 kalustokin on vanhentunut, joka taitaa olla huonontanut pakkasen sietoa entisestään. On kyllä outoa, ettei kaluston peruskorjauksessa ilmeisesti kiinnitetty huomiota pakkasenkeston parantamiseen.

----------


## hmikko

> Nykyisen laajuisen junaliikenteen aikana ei oikeastaan ole ollut kunnon talvia viime ja tätä vuotta lukuunottamatta. Junaliikenteen vuorotiheys ruuhkassa on lisääntynyt 80-luvun lopulta ilmeisesti 40-50 %.


80-luvun lopun ja viime talven välissä on 18 talvea. Mm. 2003 oli kylmä ja luminen talvi. Ei kai vuoromäärää toissa vuonna nostettu puolella? Pendolinotkin ovat olleet liikenteessä vuosikaudet. Se lienee totta, että viime ja tämä talvi ovat ensimmäiset kylmät ja lumiset oikoradan valmistumisen ja 'uuden juna-ajan' alkamisen jälkeen. Onhan silti pakkasviikkoja ollut leutoinakin talvina ilman, että VR ilmoittaa etukäteen peruvansa laumoittain vuoroja. Kaluston vanhenemisselitystäkään en oikein niele. Junia on peruskorjattu, eivätkä saman ikäiset ratikat tunnu kärsivän ongelmista vastaavasti. Jos VR on aikatauluissaan haukannut enemmän kuin pystyy pureskelemaan, niin harventakoon vuoroja sitten, mutta kaupunkilaisjärjellä ajatelleen sekään ei yksinään auta siihen, että junia hyytyy matkalle kaiken aikaa.

----------


## teme

YLE on tehnyt ihan perusteellista journalismia: http://beta.yle.fi/vr/#ennen_junat_kulkivat_talvellakin

----------


## hmikko

> YLE on tehnyt ihan perusteellista journalismia: http://beta.yle.fi/vr/#ennen_junat_kulkivat_talvellakin


Tuon perusteella 'uusi juna-aika' ei sinänsä aiheuttanut kaukoliikenteessä sen enempää myöhästelyä vaikka vuorojen määrä lisääntyi selvästi, mutta tietty talvet olivat leutoja ennen viime talvea. Aika huikean ruma luku on tuo 75 % viime vuoden kaukoliikenteelle.

----------


## kiitokurre

http://www.aamulehti.fi/cs/Satellite...bingossa+.html

----------


## ultrix

Twitterissä on menossa #VRVeikkaus. Olen itsekin voittanut sieltä jo yhden kirjapalkinnon!  :Cool:

----------


## hmikko

Hesari referoi Kalevan juttua

Kaleva: Pendolino lähti tyhjänä Oulusta, konduktööri puuttui

Hesarin verkkosivun kommenteissa oli kuolematon "onhan sekin jotain, että juna kulkee ja vieläpä aikataulussa". Jonkin aikaa hytkyin naurusta.

Eipä ehkä ole suuri ihme nykymaailman henkilöstöpolitiikan aikana, että konnarille ei löydykään varamiestä kun useampi sattuma osuu kohdalle. Liekö ammattikunnan into venyä ja joustaa myös katoamassa?

----------


## hmikko

VR:n yhteiskuntasuhde- ja ympäristöjohtaja Otto Lehtipuun haastattelu Ylen Areenassa (6 min 12 s):

http://areena.yle.fi/audio/1317302862479

Lehtipuu kertoo lähinnä Helsinki C:n liikennöintikäytäntöjen muuttamisesta ja tiedotuksen parantamisesta.

----------


## hmikko

HS: "India Times: VR:n junaliikenne maailman parasta"

http://www.hs.fi/ulkomaat/India+Time...a1305554796342

 :Eek: 

Arvio suattaanii perustua Mumbaissa tehtyyn huastattelututkimukseen.

----------


## Knightrider

Lähijuna on HSL-alueella luotettavampi kuin kaupunkibussi, junista kulkee selvästi busseja suurempi osuus ajallaan. Myös tänään lumikaaoksessakin juna on kulkenut luotettavammin, kuin bussit - tällä hetkelläkin. Junat kartalla-palvelussa Pk-seutu on täynnä vihreitä läikkiä; vain yksi lähijuna on myöhässä ja sekin 7 min. Raitiovaunuilta on kuulemma loppunut hiekoitushiekka säiliöistä eikä olla päästy Paciuksenkadun ylämäkeä ajettua, metroissa viivästyksiä.. Busseja on toki enemmän, mutta kuitenkin ties kuinka moni on myöhässä. Tänään olen matkustanut vasta busseilla 550 ja 58 ja molemmat olivat yli 7 min myöhässä. Kaverillani 550 myöhästyi 20 min. Ainakin kaupunkiratojen N- ja A-junat, joilla minä suhailin, kulkivat kaikki minuutilleen ajallaan. Toisaalta junavuoroja perutaan kokonaan suhteessa määrään herkemmin kuin bussivuoroja.

Kaukojunista silmämääräisesti 1/3 on myöhässä. Toisaalta kaukobussiliikenteessä tilanne on tuskin sen parempi.

----------


## zige94

N-junia on kylläkin peruttu tänään vaikka kuinka paljon, ja peruutukset jatkuvat. Kaikki I-junat ruuhka-aikaan on peruttu ja K-junat ajetaan N-junina, joten en nyt sanoisi että N-junat ovat kulkemeet ajoissa. Voisi sanoa että melkeinpä jokainen on ollut myöhässä. Lisäksi junat kartalla -palvelu ei näytä läheskään jokaista lähijunaa joten sitä ei voi käyttää apuna.

Ja suurin syy ainakin N-junien myöhästymisiin on vaunujen odotus. Pääteasemille jäävät kääntöajat eivät riitä suhteutettuna pidentyneisiin ajoaikoihin.

Ja huom! En väitä että mikään muukaan tuossa sääsä paremmin kulkisi. HSL kirjoitti parisen kymmentä minuuttia sittem facebook sivullaan että iltaruuhkassa pyritään toimimaan normaalisti, joskaan aikataulun mukaiseen liikennöintiin ei pystytä. Lisäksi huomautettiin että muutamia junavuoroja voi olla peruttu ja metrot myöhästelee mm. ovivikojen takia.

----------


## hmikko

Välikevennyksenä uudestaan: tuli jossain vastaan linkki tuohon India Timesin top 10 -listaan maailman rautateistä, joka on vitsikäs muutenkin kuin ykkösrankatun VR:n osalta. Kakkosena keikkuu australialainen Great Southern Rail. Kaikkia muita edustaa kuvissa suurnopeuskalusto paitsi Venäjää, tuota mainittua australialaista operaattoria ja VR:ää, jolta on kuvaan päässyt dieselpendolino Dm12.

http://www.indiatimes.com/internatio...rld-10934.html

----------


## jodo

> Välikevennyksenä uudestaan: tuli jossain vastaan linkki tuohon India Timesin top 10 -listaan maailman rautateistä, joka on vitsikäs muutenkin kuin ykkösrankatun VR:n osalta. Kakkosena keikkuu australialainen Great Southern Rail. Kaikkia muita edustaa kuvissa suurnopeuskalusto paitsi Venäjää, tuota mainittua australialaista operaattoria ja VR:ää, jolta on kuvaan päässyt dieselpendolino Dm12.
> 
> http://www.indiatimes.com/internatio...rld-10934.html


Ja se Venäjän kuva on näköjään otettu Suomessa, Vainikkalan raja-asemalla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ja se Venäjän kuva on näköjään otettu Suomessa, Vainikkalan raja-asemalla.


Ja Saksan rautateitä edusti kuvan välityksellä DSB:n väreissä oleva ICE.  :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

Junista ei olekaan tulossa vitsi. Hesari raportoi Boston Consulting Groupin selvityksestä, jonka mukaan "Suomen rautatielaitos on hyvää kakkosluokkaa":

http://www.hs.fi/talous/Selvitys+Suo...a1353818115745




> Suomen rautatiejärjestelmä on Euroopan kuudenneksi tehokkain, arvioi liikkeenjohdon konsulttiyhtiö Boston Consulting Group (BCG).
> 
> Selvityksessä ykkösluokkaan mahtuivat Sveitsi, Ranska, Saksa, Ruotsi ja Itävalta.
> 
> Suomi oli kakkosluokan paras, taakse jäivät muun muassa Britannia, Hollanti ja Tekki. Kolmanteen luokkaan jäivät Itä-Euroopan rautatielaitokset, joita painoivat puutteet turvallisuudessa.
> 
> Rautatiejärjestelmien suorituskykyä BCG arvosteli kolmella mittarilla: palvelujen saatavuudella, laadulla ja turvallisuudella. Saatavuudessa Sveitsi oli ylivoimainen; sveitsiläiset matkustavat junalla paljon enemmän kuin muut. Suomi oli Euroopan keskitasoa.
> 
> Laatua arvioitiin täsmällisyydellä. Lähiliikenteessä Suomi oli Länsi-Euroopan maista kolmanneksi paras, mutta kaukoliikenteessä sijoitus oli hieman heikompi.


Suomen sijoitusta heikentävät tasoristeysonnettomuudet, kuten arvata saattaa. Jutun mukaan VR:n toimitusjohtaja haluaisi laskea ne tieliikenteen onnettomuuksiksi, kuten myös arvata saattaa.

----------


## karihoo

> Saatavuudessa Sveitsi oli ylivoimainen; sveitsiläiset matkustavat junalla paljon enemmän kuin muut.


Yllättäen vuoristoisessa maassa tieliikenne ei ihan niin hyvin pärjää  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yllättäen vuoristoisessa maassa tieliikenne ei ihan niin hyvin pärjää


Onhan ne samat vuoriston vaikeudet siellä junaliikenteelläkin. Junathan vielä huonommin sietävät pystykaltevuutta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sveitsin junajuttu on aika monitahoinen. Topografialla saattaa olla kyllä positiivisiakin vaikutuksia rautateiden toimintaedellytyksille. Ainakin itse olen ajatellut asiaa niin, että vuoristoinen maasto on ohjannut asutuksen ja väylät ensisijaisesti laaksoihin ja muille alaville kohdille, ja vuorten rinteille ja sisälle mennään vain pakon edessä. Keskittynyt malli nauhoineen ehkä sittenkin suosii raideliikennettä ja maahan on muodostunut jo hyvin varhain vahva rautatiekulttuuri, jota on onnistuttu ylläpitämään hyvällä tasolla vielä autoistumisen kaudellakin. Lisäksi Sveitsi lienee sähköntuotannossa varsin omavarainen ja sähkörautatiet (ja miksei kaupungeissa ratikat ja trollikatkin) ovat hyvin kilpailukykyisiä taloudellisestikin. Mutta ehkä tässä on kuitenkin vain osasyitä, joiden painoarvoa en välttämättä osaa arvioida oikein.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Myös lippujärjestelmät ovat hyvin kehittyneitä Sveitsissä.  tässä  on lyhyt tiivistelmä sveitsiläisestä joukkoliikennelippujärjestelmästä, ensimmäinen esitelmä, noin kaksi sivua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sveitsin junajuttu on aika monitahoinen. Topografialla saattaa olla kyllä positiivisiakin vaikutuksia rautateiden toimintaedellytyksille. Ainakin itse olen ajatellut asiaa niin, että vuoristoinen maasto on ohjannut asutuksen ja väylät ensisijaisesti laaksoihin ja muille alaville kohdille, ja vuorten rinteille ja sisälle mennään vain pakon edessä. Keskittynyt malli nauhoineen ehkä sittenkin suosii raideliikennettä ja maahan on muodostunut jo hyvin varhain vahva rautatiekulttuuri, jota on onnistuttu ylläpitämään hyvällä tasolla vielä autoistumisen kaudellakin. Lisäksi Sveitsi lienee sähköntuotannossa varsin omavarainen ja sähkörautatiet (ja miksei kaupungeissa ratikat ja trollikatkin) ovat hyvin kilpailukykyisiä taloudellisestikin. Mutta ehkä tässä on kuitenkin vain osasyitä, joiden painoarvoa en välttämättä osaa arvioida oikein.


Tästä olen aivan samaa mieltä. Ja samat syyt selittävät myös Itävallan ja Norjan liikenneolosuhteet, tosin Norjassa sekä rautatie että tieverkosto on niin harva että lentoliikenne on pitkillä matkoila ylivertainen, mutta norjalaisten innostus raitioteiden uudelleen rakentamiseen sekä Oslon seudun metron/pikaraitoitien  levinneisyyteen selittyy osittain juuri tästä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Piirka

> Norjan liikenneolosuhteet, tosin Norjassa sekä rautatie että tieverkosto on niin harva että lentoliikenne on pitkillä matkoila ylivertainen, mutta norjalaisten innostus raitioteiden uudelleen rakentamiseen sekä Oslon seudun metron/pikaraitoitien  levinneisyyteen selittyy osittain juuri tästä.


Norjassa vesiliikenne oli pitkään merkittävin liikennemuoto ja on paikoitelleen edelleen sitä. Voidaan melkein sanoa, että norjalaiset siirtyivät laivaliikenteestä suoraan lentoliikenteeseen. Stavangeriin pääsi Oslosta junalla vasta vuodesta 1944 alkaen. Vesivoimasähköstä huolimatta 30 % rataverkosta on sähköistämätöntä. Muutamaa rataosaa liikennöidään dieseljunilla. Näistä pisin on yli 700 km pitkä Nordlandin rata Trondheimistä Bodøseen. Rataa rakennettiin pätkittäin yli 60 vuoden ajan, viimeinen osuus Fauske-Bodø avattiin vuonna 1962. Hitlerillä oli suureellinen suunnitelma "Pohjois-Norjan rata" Trondheimistä Fausken ja Narvikin kautta aina Kirkkoniemeen. Jos tuo rata olisi rakennettu arvatenkin sähköistettynä, olisi rataverkon sähköistysosuus ollut ehkäpä 90 %. Tuosta Pohjois-Norjan radasta ehdittiin toisen maailmansodan päättymiseen mennessä porata/räjäyttää tunneleita Fausken pohjoispuolella. Osa näistä tunneleista on sittemmin hyödynnetty Eurooppatie 6:n uudessa linjauksessa.

Höyrykausi päättyi vain muutama vuosi ennen Suomen vastaavaa. Vuonna 1952 hyväksyttiin suunnitelma "Vekk fra dampen", jonka myötä viimeiset höyryveturit päästettiin eläkeelle 1969/70.

Sähköinen joukkoliikenne ei ollut kovinkaan suuressa huudossa Norjassa 1960-luvulla. Oslon raitioverkkoa supistettiin kovalla kädellä. Bergenin viimeinen ratikkalinja lakkautettiin vuonna 1965. Trondheimin kolmoslinja kolme vuotta myöhemmin. Kolme trollikkajärjestelmää lakkautettiin: Stavanger 1963, Drammen 1967 ja Oslo 1968. Suurin syy supistuksiin löytyy autokaupan vapautumisesta vuonna 1960.

Bergenin ratikoiden uusi tuleminen antaa jotain myös automafialle. Siellä rakennetaan/on rakennettu uusia kehäyhteyksiä.

----------


## Piirka

Muistui mieleen tositapahtuma Nordlandin radalta joskus 1980-luvulta. Oli talvi ja joko yö- tai päiväpikajuna Trondheim - Bodø (tai toiseen suuntaan) jäi jumiin Saltfjelletin (radan korkein kohta 680 metriä meren pinnan yläpuolella) alueella radalle kinostuneeseen lumeen. Kaksinajossa ollut Di.3 -dieselveturipari (2 x 1775 hv) ei jaksanut puskea kinosten läpi, jolloin paikalle piti haalia kolmas Di.3 -veturi. Yli 5300 hv:aa ei edelleenkään riittänyt. Vasta neljän Di.3 -veturin voimin saatiin juna liikkeelle ja matka saattoi jatkua määränpäähän. Nykyään ei lumi pääse yhtä helposti kinostumaan radalle, kun ratapenkkaa on korotettu 1980-luvulla.

----------


## Piirka

Lounais-Norjassa Rogalandin läänissä lumikaaos. Keskiviikon ja lauantain vastaisen yön välisenä aikana on monin paikoin satanut 50-80 cm lunta. Eurooppatie 39:llä 500 ajoneuvoa juuttui lumikinoksiin Ålgårdissa Stavangerin eteläpuolella. Lauantai-aamuun klo 4.30 mennessä oli autot saatu irroitettua kinoksista. Yksi näistä oli kaukoliikenteen bussi, jonka 17 matkustajaa joutuivat odottamaan 9 tuntia matkan jatkumista. Koska näkyvyys oli lähestulkoon nollassa, ei alueen teillä ole voitu järjestää "kolonnekjøringiä" (aura-autoavusteista letkassa-ajoa).

Stavangerista Osloon perjantai-illalla lähtenyt yöjuna jumitti sekin, Vigrestadissa (49 km Stavangerista etelään). 115 matkustajaa päätettiin evakuoida lauantaiaamulla, ennen kuin junaa lähdettiin irroittamaan kinoksista. Vastakkaiseen suuntaan kulkeneen yöjunan matka keskeytyi Kristiansandiin - junan 50 matkustajaa odottivat vielä lauantaina aamupäivällä matkan jatkumista. Rataosa oli suljettu pitkälle eilisiltaan saakka sekä lumitilanteen että virransyöttöongelmien takia. Tänään näyttää liikenne normalisoituneen Stavangerin päässä, kun taas Oslon päärautatieasemalla opastinjärjestelmän viat aiheuttavat ongelmia liikenteessä.

----------

